# Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021



## admin (31 Agosto 2021)

Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022

ACQUISTI 

Conti (Dif, Parma, FP), Pobega (Cen, Spezia, FP), Tomori (Dif, Chelsea, D), Maignan (Por, Lille, D), Tonali (Cen, Brescia, D), Giroud (Att, Chelsea, D), Ballo-Touré (Dif, Monaco, D), Diaz (Att, Real Madrid, P), Florenzi (Dif, Roma, P), Pellegri (Att, Monaco, P), Bakayoko (Cen, Chelsea, D), Adli (Cen, Bordeaux, D), Messia (Cen, Crotone P)


CESSIONI 

Donnarumma G. (Por, S), Donnarumma A. (Por, S), Mandzukic (Att, S), Meite (Cen, Torino, FP), Calhanoglu (Cen, Inter, S), Laxalt (Dif, Dinamo Mosca, D), Colombo (Att, SPAL, P), Caldara (Dif, Venezia, P), Hauge (Att, Eintracht Francoforte, D), Pobega (Cen, Torino, P)

D Definitivo; P Prestito; FP Fine prestito; S Svincolato


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2021)

Io ho votato 6. 

La dirigenza ha fatto il possibile con quel poco che avevano a disposizione. Di certo non condanno loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


5.. Forse era anche un 6 ma davvero per l'ennesima volta ci fermiamo a pochi cm dalla svolta.. Ottime operazioni Maignan e Giroud, riscatti doverosi ma comunque importanti.. Bakayoko va bene, Messias incommentabile.. Sul lato cessioni solito disastro.. Preghiamo vada bene..


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (31 Agosto 2021)

6. Si parla molto del mancato arrivo del trequartista (giustamente) anche se si era capito che puntavano tutto su Diaz (n.10 NDR) con un'operazione che lascia molto a desiderare, ma vorrei soffermarmi sul mancato arrivo di un esterno destro come si deve.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ho votato 6.
> 
> La dirigenza ha fatto il possibile con quel poco che avevano a disposizione. Di certo non condanno loro.



Anche io ho dato 6. Tutti a dare addosso a Maldini e Massara. Ma chi lo stabilisce il budget? I Singer. Messias è la mossa della disperazione, come lo furono Meité e Mandzukic, dovuta alla mancanza di risorse.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Non mi sento di dare più di 5.
Qualche toppa è stata messa, qualche riscatto importante lo abbiamo portato a casa però:
-abbiamo perso due calciatori a zero;
-non abbiamo migliorato la formazione;
-calha non è stato rimpiazzato nonostante due mesi di tempo e di margine.

Continua la politica della formichina laboriosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Ho dato 4. Semplicemente perché non è stato preso nessun titolare, capisco tutto ma non è possibile non aver preso nessun titolare. Non è arrivato l'esterno e nemmeno il trequartista. E meno male che "con l'entrata in CL la musica cambia".

La colpa sicuramente non è del tutto di Maldini e Massara visto che abbiamo una proprietà che non vuole spendere, però però ... se lo scorso anno si sono fatti i complimenti a Maldini quest'anno è giusto, secondo me, muovere qualche critica. Eccezionale col caso Donnarumma, aver preso Magnain a quel prezzo tanta roba. Resto un disastro.


----------



## livestrong (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Un 6 stiracchiato, considerando tutto, in primis la situazione economica mondiale. Con un giovane al posto di Messias sarebbe stato da 6,5. 

Maignan 7 = importante risparmio sui costi,ma vediamolo sul lungo periodo 
Tomori 7 = investimento semplice e logico
Giroud 7 = ottimo veterano
Florenzi, pellegri, Bakayoko e Diaz = 6, per motivi diversi tra loro 
Messias = 4 impresentabile a grandi livelli 
Ballo = s.v. Non lo conosco 

Cessione hauge = 2 assurda alla luce dell'acquisto di Messias. 
Donnarumma a 0 = 2 assurdo esser ostaggi di raiola
Chalanoglu a 0 = 4 più che altro perché non è stato sostituito


----------



## Teddy (31 Agosto 2021)

Un 7 ci sta. Dopo un anno di stadi chiusi hanno fatto quello che potevano. Giroud, Tomori e Maignan sono ottimi acquisti, contento anche per il ritorno di Bakayoko. Curioso invece di vedere Messias.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Agosto 2021)

Meno della sufficienza secondo me è ingiusto sia per le risorse limitate sia per il mercato fatto. L'anno scorso avevamo enormi problemi nei ricambi e quest'anno almeno sulla carta abbiamo sistemato questo problema. 
Nota positiva essere riusciti a rinnovare/riscattare i prestiti migliori, aver sostituito l'ingrato con un portiere pronto e talentuoso (evito paragoni, solo il tempo ci dirà) e aver preso un altro attaccante esperto ma che non è un rottame. 
Nota negativa essersi fatti trovare totalmente impreparati all'addio della turca, non avevano pensato ad un piano b. Con kessie sono corsi ai ripari prendendo adli


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi sento di dare più di 5.
> Qualche toppa è stata messa, qualche riscatto importante lo abbiamo portato a casa però:
> -abbiamo perso due calciatori a zero;
> -non abbiamo migliorato l'11;
> ...



Eh no ma quale formichina. Qua l'unica politica è risparmiare. E ci sono molte faccende che non quadrano: perché si spendono 10 mln per Adli e poi ci si ferma a pochi spiccioli per Faivre? Perché per mesi siamo andati alla ricerca del trequartista (Ilicic, Isco, Sabitzer, Vlasic, ecc.) e poi a fine mercato si è andati su un low cost? Qualcuno deve spiegare queste cose. Presentarci ad Anfield con Messias non è il massimo, per essere eufemisti...

Dopo questo mercato temo seriamente per il rinnovo di Kessié. Gli strozzini son talmente tirchi che magari lo perderemo per qualche spicciolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2021)

voto 7
perchè il mercato in se di rafforzamento è stato buono. visto esclusivamente come rafforzamento.

grosso up maignan, grosso un giroud. queste son proprio 2 operazioni coi fiocchi
baka per meite, buono
florenzi buono
bello figo riserva da poco
messias per turca... vedremo

il grosso problema sono proprietà che non ha aumentato il budget di 1 euro, voto 5 solo perchè siamo sotto come il petrolio col bilancio, altrimenti era da 4, e la dirigenza.

la dirigenza ha preso buoni giocatori, ma come al solito sbaglia parecchio nei concetti, nei tempi, nella comunicazione... 
voto 5 per la dirigenza che potenzia la squadra ma perde 2 + 2 giocatori a ZERO.
corre a dietro a donnarumma con inspiegabili offerte da vergogna.
rinnova un cadavere di nome ibra.
si fa trovare impreparata praticamente su tutto, con tempi di reazione biblici.
non completa la rosa se non con la 4a scelta al 31 agosto.....
comunicazione zero, troppa spocchia e flexa esageratamente la schiena perdendo giocatori per 500k euro.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh no ma quale formichina. Qua l'unica politica è risparmiare. E ci sono molte faccende che non quadrano: perché si spendono 10 mln per Adli e poi ci si ferma a pochi spiccioli per Faivre? Perché per mesi siamo andati alla ricerca del trequartista (Ilicic, Isco, Sabitzer, Vlasic, ecc.) e poi a fine mercato si è andati su un low cost? Qualcuno deve spiegare queste cose. Presentarci ad Anfield con Messias non è il massimo, per essere eufemisti...
> 
> Dopo questo mercato temo seriamente per il rinnovo di Kessié. Gli strozzini son talmente tirchi che magari lo perderemo per qualche spicciolo.


Quanto successo sulla trequarti è un mistero.
Ma mi rifiuto pure di cercare una chiave di lettura perchè è tempo perso.
Non scordiamo che lo scorso campionato lo abbiamo iniziato senza vice ibra, senza terzo centrale di difesa ..

Se non dovesse uscire samu vorrebbe dire che vedono messias dentro al campo.

Il mio 5 è molto dettato dal mancato arrivo di un 10.
In champions non puoi presentarti senza un centrocampista dominante in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...



voto 7 

mercato molto intelligente in proporzione al budget a disposizione. E' mancato però il colpo che poteva ricoprire la trequarti/esterno alto alla Bernando Silva per dire. E' arrivato Messias invece. 

Comunque sono convinto che siamo più forti dell'anno scorso, forse non negli 11 titolari che sono bene o male gli stessi ma come completezza di squadra sì.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


siamo uguali alla scorsa stagione..e forse sono pure ottimista perchè a livello teorico Maignan è meno di Gigio e Ibra dovrebbe giocare meno e il suo sostituto dovrebbe essere inferiore (giroud)

ma comunque diciamo che siamo a pari...


----------



## Giangy (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Voto 7, non di più. Come già detto approvo solo gli acquisti di Maignan, Tomori, Tonali, Diaz, Giroud, e forse quello di Baka. Il resto degli acquisti sono più incognite. Pellegri è una scomessa giovane che forse può ancora migliorare, così come Adli. Ballo e Messias sono vere incognite. Speriamo almeno che da qui a fine mercato ci sarà l'uscita di Conti e Castillejo.


----------



## Stex (31 Agosto 2021)

4. da maggio sai che devi prendere il trequartista. e sai che devi prendere anche l'esterno destro.
vai a spendere 5 milioni x la riserva di theo, quando bastava andare a prendere bellanova a gratis, o pezzella a 1/2 o forse in prestito...

messias . no comment.

certe scelte non le ho capite.
fatto sta che resti con romagna mia a scadenza, kessie pure.

4 cose dovevi fare e non le hai fatte.

salvati dal 3 perche han preso tomori e giroud.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2021)

Ho votato 5

sulla trequarti andava preso uno forte. Pochi cavoli.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

Voto 6.

Pesa molto la NON programmazione mostrata con il trequartista, ed il mercato in uscita. Per il resto sono convinto che siamo meglio dell'anno scorso, sarà comunque dura. 

Se riusciamo a qualificarci ancora per due anni di fila in Champions riusciremo ad uscire dal pantano. A livello di rosa, che avremmo la certezza della competitività e a livello di brand: più solidi e con il contratto rivisto decisamente al rialzo dai cammellari 

Nella norma, non che mi aspettassi granché, ma l'ultima settimana é stato un colpo basso e duro da accettare.


----------



## diavolo (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh no ma quale formichina. Qua l'unica politica è risparmiare. E ci sono molte faccende che non quadrano: *perché si spendono 10 mln per Adli e poi ci si ferma a pochi spiccioli per Faivre?* Perché per mesi siamo andati alla ricerca del trequartista (Ilicic, Isco, Sabitzer, Vlasic, ecc.) e poi a fine mercato si è andati su un low cost? Qualcuno deve spiegare queste cose. Presentarci ad Anfield con Messias non è il massimo, per essere eufemisti...
> 
> Dopo questo mercato temo seriamente per il rinnovo di Kessié. Gli strozzini son talmente tirchi che magari lo perderemo per qualche spicciolo.


Perché Elliott con Gerard Lopez ci fa gli intrallazzi.


----------



## Prealpi (31 Agosto 2021)

Il mio voto è 7 perché con il poco che avevamo a disposizione, tutto sommato è stata costruita una buona squadra, peccato solo per trequartista, resto fiducioso per una più che buona stagione


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Agosto 2021)

Di questo mercato sono contento solo di Giroud e Maignan ,Voto 5

Abbiamo preso come esterno destro una scommessa vera e propria 
Non abbiamo preso il trequartista sostituto di Chala


----------



## Swaitak (31 Agosto 2021)

è stato fatto il minimo indispensabile, voto 6:
5 ad Idiott che non fai mai il passetto più lungo della gamba
7 ai dirigenti da mediare tra acquisti ottimi per il budget e cessioni orripilanti
Forse sono stato buono..


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...



Ho sentimenti contrastanti. Da giugno sapevamo che andava preso un trequartista, sia per alzare il livello e sia per questione e di profondità. Ci siamo ridotti a prendere un 30 enne che non ha mai giocato ad alti livelli e che per di più non ha mai fatto il trequartista. Per non parlare del fatto che abbiamo lasciato adli in prestito quando ora ci sarebbe servito... do un 6


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2021)

Voto 7. Ma abbondante, facciamo 7,5.

Sarebbe stato da 8 se avessimo preso un attaccante mancino di livello e non Messias. Ma era l'ultimo acquisto, sposta poco, di rifinitura diciamo, che per me costa alla fine mezzo voto.

Per il resto, tutti acquisti eccellenti. Scelte giuste. Spese fatte davvero con la testa.
Riscatti di Tomori e Tonali epocali, saranno due giocatori fenomenali che vorranno tutti e faranno la differenza nei prossimi anni nei loro ruoli.
Brahim era da prendere a titolo definitivo, ma lo avremo comunque con noi per due anni e sta già facendo vedere di avere qualità notevoli e grandi margini di crescita, ci farà divertire.
Giroud è il miglior attaccante della Serie A. Semplicemente. O perlomeno non ha nulla da invidiare a nessuno. E mette una toppa nel grande difetto che avevamo, cioè il vuoto in area senza Ibra. Giocatore di enorme spessore umano, esperto, leader, trascinatore. Acquisto top.
Idem Florenzi, seppure sia di livello inferiore. Ma medesime qualità. Leader, lottatore, uomo verticale. Pronto a tutto e in tanti ruoli.
Maignan aspetto a giudicarlo in modo definitivo. Buone impressioni, ma anche l'idea che sia troppo irruento, dunque incline a miracoli e papere. Vedremo. Per costo e qualità comunque ottimo acquisto anche lui.
Bakayoko non mi piace, ma viene come quarto mediano e sicuramente è un giocatore all'altezza, che puoi far giocare senza patemi o temendo disastri. In un reparto con colossi come Kessie Bennacer e Tonali va bene.
Ballo Toure e il citato Messias due tappabuchi, come purtroppo la nostra società finisce per fare ogni volta, quasi non si resistesse alla tentazione di sciupare tutto (facendomi infuriare). Ma spostano poco alla fine, di base fanno numero, le nostre sorti dipenderanno da altri giocatori. A loro due si chiede solo di essere utili alla bisogna e non fare danni.
Pellegri una scommessa a costo zero ma necessaria, viste le condizioni precarie di Ibra. Grande talento, sfortunato. Ha i cromosomi da Milan. Bisogna capire se riesce ad allenarsi e stare bene fisicamente.
Adli acquisto per il futuro. Non aggiunge per me nulla alla valutazione (perchè valuto la squadra di oggi), resta un'operazione interessante che capiremo meglio tra un anno.

Tutto questo va ad aggiungersi ad una squadra che era già ottima e giovani fenomenali e in rampa di lancio come Theo, Leao, Kessie, Calabria, Bennacer. Piu il discorso a parte Ibra ovviamente, che è poi la nostra incognita principale.

La dirigenza è stata bravissima nel fare tutte scelte ponderate creando un gruppo di combattenti, entusiasti, di qualità, aggiungendo spessore ed esperienza per aumentare la concorrenza interna, che purtroppo non c'era. Hanno aggiunto anche varianti tattiche interessanti che torneranno utili.

In definitiva, aspettavo di capire le ultime mosse della Juve... *lo dico a scanso di equivoci: LOTTEREMO PER LO SCUDETTO, che ci giocheremo fino all'ultima giornata. *Non siamo la piu forte, allo stesso tempo nessuna è piu forte e completa di noi quest'anno.

PS: Kessie è un discorso a parte. Giudico il mercato. Il suo mancato rinnovo chiaramente sarebbe un grave errore. Lo penso pero in un discorso piu ampio, non legato a QUESTO mercato. Adesso giudico la squadra che abbiamo, che dunque include Kessie.


----------



## Simo98 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Il mancato arrivo del trequartista e ala dx mi farebbero votare 5 o meno, però a sangue freddo ripensando a tutte le altre operazioni ho votato 6
Se fosse arrivato un trequartista di spessore e una valida ala destra sarebbe stato un mercato da 9


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quanto successo sulla trequarti è un mistero.
> Ma mi rifiuto pure di cercare una chiave di lettura perchè è tempo perso.
> Non scordiamo che lo scorso campionato lo abbiamo iniziato senza vice ibra, senza terzo centrale di difesa ..
> 
> ...



La cosa che mi fa rabbrividire è immaginare cosa sarebbe successo senza l'extra budget per la qualificazione in champions. Saremmo andati su giocatori tipo Sirigu e Pezzella.

Auguriamoci che Florenzi riesca a ricoprire decentemente entrambi i ruoli sulla fascia, che Diaz e Tonali continuino così, che Ibra riesca a fare più di 20 partite, che Pellegri passi più tempo in campo che non a Milanlab, che Bennacer risolva i suoi cronici problemi fisici, che Leao mantenga connessi quel paio di neuroni che si ritrova, ecc. ecc. 

Impazzisco se penso che la Roma che gioca la conference league contro squadre improbabili spende 40 mln per un giocatore mentre noi che giochiamo contro alcune tra le squadre più forti d'Europa si sia ridotti a prendere un giocatore dal Crotone. Pazzesco.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Agosto 2021)

Non più di 6. Comunque è da valutare nel tempo.


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Voto 6 pieno, forse avrei dato un 6.5 se ci fossero stati i mezzi voti.

Le cose che mi sono piaciute:
Se n'è andato Gigio Farfalla ed è arrivato un portiere che mi dà più sicurezza.
Il riscatto di Tomori, per noi imprescindibile, uno dei colpi più azzeccati degli ultimi tempi.
Il riscatto di Tonali, operazione gestita nei tempi giusti, con buon anticipo, in modo scaltro e intelligente.
Giroud. Serve continuità ma le premesse sono ottime davvero.
La scommessa Pellegri, intelligente a quel prezzo, potrebbe darci buone sorprese come no, ma era da fare.

Le cose neutre:
L'arrivo di Florenzi che per me non è né carne né pesce ma è pur sempre un nazionale, vedremo.
Messias. Non si può che attendere e sperare che ci abbiano visto giusto.

Le cose che non mi sono piaciute:
La cessione di Hauge senza averlo saputo provare davvero. Resto convinto che sia successo qualcosa in spogliatoio o con l'allenatore che da un certo momento lo ha escluso completamente dalle rotazioni.
L'assenza di un'alternativa credibile a Diaz trequartista che ci costringerà a cambiare modulo in sua assenza.
Il mancato arrivo di un esterno destro di spessore. Almeno un Berardi me lo aspettavo. A meno che questa figura non sia Messias, ma spero davvero di no.
Le mancate uscite, per ora, di Castillejo e Conti, operazioni comunque molto difficili.

Tutto sommato speravo di più, visto il secondo posto e l'ingresso in Champions, ma già da certi commenti (intervista a Scaroni di qualche mese fa per esempio) avevo intuito che la Società fosse stata colta addirittura di sorpresa dai buoni risultati della scorsa annata, e non avesse intenzioni serie di alzare l'asticella. Quindi non sono sorpreso.


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Agosto 2021)

Voto: 5. 

Obiettivi che era lecito porsi prima dell'inizio del mercato estivo 2021:
- alternativa ad Ibra (ok)
- sostituto di Calhanoglu (manca completamente)
- sostituto di Donnarumma (ok)
- alternativa di qualità ed in grado di saltare l'uomo a Saelemakers come da richiesta di Pioli (preso ma si tratta di Messias....)
- alternativa a Theo (ok ma si tratta di Ballo Tourè....)
- sostituto di Dalot (ok)
- sostituto di Meite (ok)
- risoluzione della questione Romagnoli (manca)
- rinnovo di Calabria (ok)
- rinnovo di Kessie (manca)
- Cessione degli esuberi (Caldara, Conti, Castillejo....) (manca, a parte Caldara)

In generale quindi non è stato un mercato fallimentare perchè la maggior parte degli obiettivi sono stati raggiunti e nel complesso la rosa è più completa dello scorso anno ma è mancata la qualità. Esempio: Firpo al posto di Ballo cambia molte cose perchè sei ha la Lazio prima del Liverpool Theo te lo puoi tenere fresco per Anfield e se hai Ziyech o anche Ilicic, giusto per non volare troppo alto, da mettere a partita in corsa per cambiare l'inerzia dell'incontro è un'altra cosa rispetto a Messias. Su questo però la dirigenza non ha colpe perchè qui Elliott ha mostrato tutta la sua miopia tagliando i costi proprio quando il loro progetto poteva svoltare.

Sulla questione trequartista invece la dirigenza ha gravi responsabilità. Se non c'era la possibilità di un acquisto da 30 milioni e si credeva in Diaz, innanzitutto si sarebbe dovuto evitare di inseguire Calhanoglu senza dignità fino all'Europeo e fare la figura di quelli lasciati invece di coloro che lasciano e poi cercare fin da subito un trequartista centrale da alternargli senza fargli ombra. Perchè eravamo preparati all'addio di Donnarumma e non quello del turco? La risposta è evidente e viene quasi da ringraziare Marotta per averci evitato uno scenario raccapricciante....Sul resto, capisco aspettare i giorni del condor per far scendere il prezzo ma per questa strategia ci si è ridotti a comprare un giocatore che nel 2019 giocava nel Gozzano. Qui forse lo scouting avrebbe dovuto aiutare fornendo nomi alternativi, anche se alcune trattative rimangono inspiegabili. Faivre salta davvero per 2 milioni? Ilicic, che a fine partita dello scorso anno a momenti limonava duro con i nostri giocatori, è stato abbandonato per la richiesta di 4-5 milioni dell'Atalanta per poi dare una cifra superiore al Crotone per Messias? Adli lo vedono come centrocampista, vogliono che giochi, ma a quel punto non era meglio lui subito che ridursi a giocare un Milan-Inter con Krunic o Daniel Maldini trequartisti centrali?


----------



## Simo98 (31 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Voto 7. Ma abbondante, facciamo 7,5.
> 
> Sarebbe stato da 8 se avessimo preso un attaccante mancino di livello e non Messias. Ma era l'ultimo acquisto, sposta poco, di rifinitura diciamo, che per me costa alla fine mezzo voto.
> 
> ...


Di solito tendo a dar credito alle tue parole (e di altri che reputo "esperti") ma mi sembra un'analisi un po' ottimistica
Nella trequarti avevamo Diaz+Chala e ora Diaz+Krunic(?), giá solo questo è un grosso down 
Quest'anno c'è la CL e ci sono minimo 6 gare da giocare, che toglieranno moltissime energie, partite che non abbiamo dovuto giocare lo scorso anno
A gennaio c'è la coppa d'Africa e perdiamo per minimo un paio di gare due tra i nostri top player, in partite chiave
Come possiamo essere competitivi per lo scudetto?


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2021)

Provo a fare una media tra le varie operazioni:

Tomori: voto 9 grande operazione impostata a gennaio e rifinita in questo mercato. 28 milioni per un centrale così sono un furto

Maignan: voto 9 esisteva un portiere migliore in circolazione come qualità prezzo? Campione di Francia e miglior portiere d Europa stando alle statistiche per 13 milioni. Grande operazione

Giroud: voto 8 pensavo fosse un 6,5-7 ma dopo aver visto le prime partite mi sono piacevolmente stupido. L' abbiamo pagato 1 milione e gioca da campione. Grande operazione.

Tonali: voto 9 hai diminuito il costo del riscatto fissato di oltre 10 milioni, hai ritrattato l' ingaggio col ragazzo e l' hai acquistato a titolo definitivo. Tanta roba

Diaz: voto 8 do questo voto solo per il controriscatto inserito. Sinceramente questo potrebbe pure diventare un campione di quelli con la C maiuscola e per ora lo abbiamo pagato zero.

Bakayoko: voto 7 giocatore di esperienza Internazionale, porta fisico e centimetri in una mediana già forte e completa. Anche lui pagato zero euro e ce lo gustiamo per due anni.

Florenzi: voto 6 buon rincalzo, anche lui praticamente aggratis

Billy Ballo: Voto SV ammetto di non avere idea di chi sia quindi non mi esprimo

Pellegri: voto 6 una scommessa che ci sta come terza punta, speriamo

Adli: voto SV non lo conosco quindi non mi esprimo, poi è andato in prestito

Messias: voto 5 non conosco il ragazzo, so solo che ha 31 anni. Mi sarei la aspettato come sostituto di Diaz un nome importante decaduto (Isco, James, Coutinho, rafinha) o un giovane interessante (tipo favre). Spero il ragazzo mi faccia ricredere.

Kessie: voto 4 andava rinnovato prima di inizio stagione. Se non rinnova è un disastro.

Romagnoli: voto 4 andava rinnovato o ceduto in questa sessione, andrà via a zero a gennaio.

Donnarumma SV la società più di così non poteva fare.

Chalanoglu voto 6 giusto non dargli i soldi che chiedeva

Voto finale: 6,75 che arrotondo a 7 considerando che Adli è un acquisto che può essere importante in prospettiva.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

Vorrei lanciare una provocazione da rompipallone : l'inter perde per motivi extra-calcio eriksen e subito si mobilita per rimpiazzarlo con calha.
Il milan perde calha, promuove di grado diaz e prende nessun altro.

Il milan ha deciso di assorbire la perdita di calha con soluzioni interne.


----------



## Zenos (31 Agosto 2021)

Mercato da 5 solo perché mediato dai buonissimi Maignan e Giroud.
Inspiegabili alcune scelte:
- Trequartista non rimpiazzato decentemente
- Via Hauge ottimo prospetto di 21 anni per fare cassa e per poi ritrovarsi con il quasi 31enne Messias.
- 4 milioni spesi per Ballo Toure che sarebbero serviti per chiudere il trequartista.
- Spesi 10 per Adili che vedremo il prossimo anno e rinunciato a Faivre per 3 milioni. 
- Romagnoli e Kessie altri due che perderemo a 0 e che andavano ceduti senza un rinnovo.
Siamo migliorati probabilmente un po' nella rosa ma NON negli undici titolari.
La politica dell'attesa per trq e ala non ha pagato,come da me, MVB, divoratore di stelle, Joker,Diavoloinme previsto.

Che dire un grosso in bocca al lupo a Pioli, che già,considerato il curriculum,aveva tutto da dimostrare.


----------



## MagicBox (31 Agosto 2021)

Ho votato 6… abbiamo allungato la rosa e confermato giocatori importanti, ma non siamo riusciti ad aggiungere la qualità che aveva chiesto il Mister (non credo sperasse in De Bruyne, ma neanche Messias…)

Il mercato in uscita è rimasto bloccato dagli stipendi fuori controllo decisi qualche anno fa, quindi non mi sento di criticare troppo l’attuale dirigenza, perché sono davvero difficili da piazzare sti giocatori…

per quanto riguarda Kessie invece la responsabilità della dirigenza a mio parere non può non esserci, andava affrontata e chiusa prima la questione

rimango comunque fiducioso per quest’anno, secondo me terzi o quarti possiamo arrivare


----------



## Memories of the Time (31 Agosto 2021)

Ho dato 8, latro mercato in cui hanno dovuto tamponare mille falle con due spicci e hanno fatto un tot di operazioni eccellenti.
Chi crede ancora che i rinnovi fossero nelle loro possibilità e abbiano deciso di perdere asset multimilionari per motivi di principio o complotti del genere vive in un mondo di fantasia e vabbeh, amen. 
L'operazione adli è un grosso mah, visto che per quanto ritenga Messias un ottimo colpo con quel budget, forse con quei soldi potevi arrivare a un giovane di più prospettiva e uguale tecnica (ottima)


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2021)

Sono indeciso tra 4 e 5
Sarebbe un 4,5

*Entrata:*
Le operazioni migliori arrivano da *Tonali* (abbassato il costo, bisogna ringraziare anche il ragazzo), *Giroud* ( infortuni permettendo) e *Maignan* che sembra un portiere affidabile.
*Tomori* era d'obbligo.
*Diaz* è stato preso in prestito oneroso per due anni, ma la recompra proprio non mi va giù.
Il resto sono operazioni tappabuchi, il che non va a migliorare più di tanto la rosa. Con la beffa degli ultimi giorni in cui abbiamo preso l'alternativa dell'alternativa dell'alternativa.
P. S. La trattativa *Adli* è fuori da ogni logica, soprattutto perché abbiamo il solo Diaz come trequartista. Si doveva investire subito lì.

*Uscita*:
Bene *Laxalt*, il resto un disastro. *Hauge* lasciato per poi accontentarsi di *Messias*, *Caldara* in prestito con stipendio pagato in buona parte da noi, *Conti* e *Castillejo *non se ne sono andati (almeno non definitivamente per ora).
E poi c'è il doloroso tasto delle perdite a parametro zero. *Dollarumma* a zero è stato sostituito bene, ma un danno economico non da poco. *Calhanoglu* è andato ai cugini, ma ancora più deludente è il fatto che non sia stato sostituito (Messias lo collocherei più come esterno destro).

Ultima nota dolente, il non rinnovo di *Kessie*. Inaccettabile dopo quello combinato coi due di sopra. Andava rinnovato (cosa da fare tempo fa) o venduto.

Non posso salvare i *dirigenti*: c'è tempo, aspettiamo occasioni e poi concludono l'opzione peggiore (anche secondo il loro parere altrimenti avrebbero preso subito Messias). Due titolari persi a zero. Il nostro giocatore più forte dell'anno scorso che rischia di andare via a zero.
Errori troppo gravi.

Né tanto meno (e soprattutto) si può salvare la *società*: con Inter e juve così indebolite si poteva davvero tentare di osare di più per tentare di vincere qualcosa. Invece si è deciso di non alzare nemmeno di un minimo l'asticella, anche con la Champions che avrebbe dovuto cambiare tante cose.

Rosa ancora una volta incompleta, senza lo step in avanti che era necessario quantomeno per qualificarci con più tranquillità in CL. È un mercato che è stato anche condizionato dal cattivo mercato dell'anno scorso (riconosciuto per forza di cose anche dalla dirigenza). La speranza è che quello dell'anno prossimo sia diverso, ma non credo: partirà Ibra, avremo bisogno di una punta titolare forte, di un altro esterno destro (serio) e di un trequartista. Tre colpi tutti importanti...

Alla fin della fiera metto 4, sarebbe stato 5 se Kessie avesse rinnovato


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa rabbrividire è immaginare cosa sarebbe successo senza l'extra budget per la qualificazione in champions. Saremmo andati su giocatori tipo Sirigu e Pezzella.
> 
> Auguriamoci che Florenzi riesca a ricoprire decentemente entrambi i ruoli sulla fascia, che Diaz e Tonali continuino così, che Ibra riesca a fare più di 20 partite, che Pellegri passi più tempo in campo che non a Milanlab, che Bennacer risolva i suoi cronici problemi fisici, che Leao mantenga connessi quel paio di neuroni che si ritrova, ecc. ecc.
> 
> Impazzisco se penso che la Roma che gioca la conference league contro squadre improbabili spende 40 mln per un giocatore mentre noi che giochiamo contro alcune tra le squadre più forti d'Europa si sia ridotti a prendere un giocatore dal Crotone. Pazzesco.


Quando io , te e pochi altri attaccavamo la proprietà venivamo idealmente bruciati sul rogo del tifo.
Dici si saranno convinti tutti ?


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Di solito tendo a dar credito alle tue parole (e di altri che reputo "esperti") ma mi sembra un'analisi un po' ottimistica
> Nella trequarti avevamo Diaz+Chala e ora Diaz+Krunic(?), giá solo questo è un grosso down
> Quest'anno c'è la CL e ci sono minimo 6 gare da giocare, che toglieranno moltissime energie, partite che non abbiamo dovuto giocare lo scorso anno
> A gennaio c'è la coppa d'Africa e perdiamo per minimo un paio di gare due tra i nostri top player, in partite chiave
> Come possiamo essere competitivi per lo scudetto?


Giocheremo meno partite dell'anno scorso probabilmente.
Siamo completi in ogni reparto, con tante alternative di qualità. Abbiamo giovani che stanno esplodendo (finalmente) e possono fare la differenza piu dell'anno scorso.
Abbiamo aggiunto giocatori di esperienza e grande spessore che trascineranno il gruppo nel lavoro di tutti i giorni e in campo, facendo fare il salto di qualità al gruppo giovane che avevamo. Prima c'erano Ibra e Kjaer, adesso anche Giroud e Florenzi. Abbiamo qualità, esperienza, carattere, personalità, entusiasmo, spirito di squadra. Per me abbiamo tutto per competere per lo scudetto in questa Serie A.

Detta in altri termini, per me possiamo fare di nuovi 79 punti e molto probabilmente pure meglio. Quindi tradotto si, significa lottare per lo scudetto, anche alla luce del livello complessivo delle nostre avversarie.

Guarda solitamente qui dentro sono uno di quelli che volano piu basso con le aspettative, ma stavolta per me abbiamo davvero tutto per giocarci il primo posto nella Serie A di oggi.


----------



## ilPresidente (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...



Ho dato 7 al mercato, tentato anche di andare oltre.
Non sono un inguaribile ottimista. Non sono cresciuto a pane e salame S. Pellegrino sugli occhi. Non sono figlio illegittimo di Madini o Gazidiz - magari!! la paghetta sarebbe stata più alta dello stipendio 

Il mio voto tiene conto dell'attuale situazione socio-economica e di come hanno operato altre squadre.

Juventus: una barzelletta quest'anno. Sono partiti dal IV posto, hanno aggiunto un arrugginito Allegri, un altezzoso Locatelli e un discreto ma pompato Kean. Stop. I centrali non reggeranno l'intera stagione. Già pagano la scelta scellerata di lasciare all'Atalanta il miglior centrale dello scorso campionato - la quale ha monetizzato alla grande. CR7 e i suoi 30 gol sono partiti in direzione MUTD. Hanno venuduto l'unico centrale di difesa buono. In Dirigenza camminano zoppi e con il tutore. La squadra lo sente. Malissimo. Anche se si riprenderanno.

Napoli. Non ha preso nessuno. Ahh si.. Anguillessa. Per sostituire Demme rotto. Stop. 

Atalanta. Ottimo colpo in mezzo al campo. Ha fatto però cessioni importanti. Hanno tutti un anno di più e non è detto che i miracoli si ripetano sempre. Voci - sincere - parlano di tanti elementi che avrebbero voluto piazze ben più prestigiose dopo l'Europeo. Vedremo. 

Lazio. Sarri un vero plus. VEdremo quando entreranno in gioco le seconde linee. Come sempre si sgonfieranno nella seconda parte della stagione.

Roma. Ben costruita. Può essere una sorpresa. Mercato da 7 per me.

Inter. Sono dell'idea che sebbene numericamente siano entrati buoni giocatori, Lukaku rappresentasse l'80% del potenziale offensivo. Hakimi il 15%. Il laterale DUTCH scelto non mi pare un fulmine: tre gradini sotto HAkimi. Dzeko è un palo: grande tecnica, presenza in area notevole, grandi piedi, ma pur sempre un palo injury prone. Correa: vediamo quante reti metterà insieme a fine anno. Aspetto anche cacc.anoglu alla resa di conti. L'effetto-anfetamina-iniziale finirà in un mese. Troppi giocatori sono dei caghetta e appena Inzaghi farà il piangina si nasconderanno dietro il primo alibi. Boh. Magari vincono ancora lo scudo, ma il loro potenziale è sceso molto imho.

Pobega giocherà in con un tercnico che può farlo crescere definitivamente. Controllo mantenuto. 
Tomori lo avremo da inizio anno. 
Maignan imho è migliore di DonnaRaiola 
Tonali riscattato - benissimo - sarà un crescendo 
Giroud ci mancava un vice Ibra che magari segnerà più dello svedese - ottimo
Ballo-Touré abbiamo pianto un anno che mancava un laterale sx e che Dalot non poteva essere backup sia a dx che a sx, ora è arrivata una buona alternativa, happy - discreto giocatore 
Diaz - sta salaneod di livello: prende palla, si gira e ti punta, poi va via e crea azioni pericolose; gioca dalla nostra area di rigore fino a quella avversaria, non si nasconde e ha una tecnica pazzesca, usa entrambi i piedi con naturalezza disarmante - ottimo il riscatto, per me un nuovo acquisto
Florenzi - porta personalità ed esperienza, giocata ovunque, anche in porta, anche se il meglio lo fornisce come backup dell'ottimo Davide Calabria - nazionale - e in avanti 
Pellegri - corazziere del futuro, ci vorranno 30gg per rivederlo al 100% ma già dopo la sosta dovrebbe avere qualche minuto nelle gambe - per me una spanna sopra gli attuali attaccanti giovani della nazionale, non mi soprenderei se mettesse 10 presenze io ordine sparso che Mancini lo porti al mondiale
Bakayoko - ottimo imho - porterà centimetri [non solo sotto le docce] e forza in mezzo al campo, permettendoci di avere una batteria di centrali davvero buona per quest'anno 
Adli - vedremo - finalmente la società programma per il futuro: abbiamo la forza di prendere un giovane e lasciarlo maturare in prestito 
Messias - ovviamente non è Cantona, nè Di Maria; farà il suo e avrà tutto il mio supporto - contento arrivi, perchè è pieno di motivazioni, perchè nel calcio conta anche lo spirito che si aggiunge a un gruppo e lui che ha riscattato una VITA intera con lo sport giocehrà versando il sangue sul campo: tecnicamente vale molto di più di quello che lo abbiamo pagato e a noi serviva un giocatore mancino che da destra sapesse dosare meglio i cross e tirasse in porta segnando almeno 6/7 reti e costituendo ua variante tattica sul lato opposto a Theo

In generale moltissime squadre hanno dimostrato di avere problemi economici. Noi siamo stabili. Molti tifosi speravanoprima di tutto di non vedere partire i pezzi migliori, come il Napoli. E' un momento storico strano e difficile. Sono contento di proseguire la crescita. Rispetto all'anno scorso in cui abbiamo pagato l'assenza di qualità nelle seconde linee - ecomiabili per applicazione - oggi abbiamo vinto contro la squadra che ci rallentò l'accesso alla CL vincendo 4:1 senza Ibrahimovic - una ragione del pareggio della stagione scorsa - KEssie, BEnnacer, Rebic, Chalanoglu e DonnaInfame. PEr me è stato fatto un upgrade. 

Rispetto l'idea dei tanti che lamentano investimenti. Con un'altra proprietà si poteva investire maggiormente e far crescere di più la rosa, con campioni più affermati. Ma ricordo dove eravamo caduti in basso, con gente in campo per ragioni inenarrabili, senza un centravanti, nomi assurdi. 
Oggi tutti i presenti in rosa hanno un senso. Messias è un'eccezione ma credo sarà piacevole e la sua 'storia' motiverà tutti. 

Forse economicamente/tecnicamente/finanziariamente questi erano i passi che potevamo fare. Sicuramente Elliot pensa ai suoi interessi. Chi non lo fa? Lo sta facendo anche Elkan che stanco di rimetterci soldi ha messo il cane da guardia alla Juve e al prossimo giro defenetrerà Nedved, Agnellino & Co. 

A prescindere da tutto, mi auguro che i ragazzi - tutti - diano il massimo in campo per i colori che tutti noi portiamo. I giocatori - e le proprietà - passeranno, il Milan resterà. 

Forza Milan


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando io , te e pochi altri attaccavamo la proprietà venivamo idealmente bruciati sul rogo del tifo.
> Dici si saranno convinti tutti ?



Piaccia o meno ma Maldini e Massara devono seguire le indicazioni. Ti ricordi la trattativa assurda per Tonali? Alla fine è arrivato perché ha spinto lui riducendosi anche lo stipendio. Qualunque altro giocatore ci avrebbe schifato. E chissà quanti obiettivi sono sfumati perché gli strozzini non hanno voluto aumentare un'offerta. In queste condizioni è dura fare mercato.

Con questo non voglio giustificare in tutto e per tutto la dirigenza, non sappiamo ogni cosa, quindi ci sta che qualcosa anche loro l'abbiano sbagliata. Ma per criticarli dovrei vederli fallire dilapidando un budget importante come hanno fatto Mirabelli o Paratici, che hanno commesso degli scempi incredibili.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In definitiva, aspettavo di capire le ultime mosse della Juve... *lo dico a scanso di equivoci: LOTTEREMO PER LO SCUDETTO, che ci giocheremo fino all'ultima giornata. *Non siamo la piu forte, allo stesso tempo nessuna è piu forte e completa di noi quest'anno.
> 
> PS: Kessie è un discorso a parte. Giudico il mercato. Il suo mancato rinnovo chiaramente sarebbe un grave errore. Lo penso pero in un discorso piu ampio, non legato a QUESTO mercato. Adesso giudico la squadra che abbiamo, che dunque include Kessie.


Oddio, io sono pessimista e realista cronico, pero' mi sembra quantomeno difficile vincere lo scudetto. Spero tu abbia ragione eh, ma a parte le dichiarazioni di rito che le prime quattro fanno ad ogni anno io questo squadra competitiva non la vedo. Ci sono molti SE grossi come una casa, dovranno verificarsi molte coincidenze.

Con Ibra sano (mah), con Leao che si sblocca (speriamo), con questo Tonali, con Bennacer senza guai fisici, con Kjear sano (l'anno scorso era stregato certe volte), con l'esterno destro che ne mette dentro 10, con Messias che trova la lampada del genio allora si puo' parlare di scudetto.

Le squadre da scudetto si costruiscono in anni, ci vogliono almeno 3 anni costantemente tra le prime 4. Noi abbiamo fatto un balzo anomalo dal 6o posto al 2o, decisamente poco realista. Napoli, Juve e Inter ci sono tutte superiori, ma é anche normale visto che il progetto é cominciato 5 anni fa nel peggiore dei casi. Noi c'é la giocheremo con Atalanta, Napoli (che comunque é inferiore alle altre due citate sopra ed é prono a disastri societari). Staccate subito dietro e pronte ad acciuffare il quarto posto ci sono roma e Lazio.

Insomma: se tutto va come nella norma dovremmo trovarci tra il terzo ed il quarto posto. Se abbiamo sfiga quinti, e se facciamo il disastro settimi. Per essere primi mancano 2-3 lacune in rosa che non abbiamo sistemato vuoi per una ragione o per l'altra, ora ormai non importa più


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

Comunque possiamo ancora ingaggiare un trequartista: tra gli svincolati ci stanno Nasri e Walterone Birsa. E dalla lista monitorerei anche due cavalli di ritorno: Robinho e Bojan


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando io , te e pochi altri attaccavamo la proprietà venivamo idealmente bruciati sul rogo del tifo.
> Dici si saranno convinti tutti ?


I tifosi del payroll preferivano messias in prestito con diritto piutosto che Faivre a titolo definitivo... Perché "con diritto puoi valutare e riscattare solo se fa bene".

Per loro sarà una buonissima notizia.

Proprietà maledetta.


----------



## morokan (31 Agosto 2021)

piuttosto che un campione decadente come tanti che ci avevano accostato, meglio Messias per lui è l'occasione della vita, i mezzi tecnici li ha, la voglia si è vista lo scorso anno, avrà il coltello fra i denti, mercato più che buono per il periodo che stiamo vivendo, abbiamo da subito Tomori, la crescita di Tonali, Diaz, sembra anche Leao, e quel Saelemaker che tutti bistrattano, ma che per me ha fatto un partitone domenica, vedo un bel sole all'orizzonte
7 pieno


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Oddio, io sono pessimista e realista cronico, pero' mi sembra quantomeno difficile vincere lo scudetto. Spero tu abbia ragione eh, ma a parte le dichiarazioni di rito che le prime quattro fanno ad ogni anno io questo squadra competitiva non la vedo. Ci sono molti SE grossi come una casa, dovranno verificarsi molte coincidenze.
> 
> Con Ibra sano (mah), con Leao che si sblocca (speriamo), con questo Tonali, con Bennacer senza guai fisici, con Kjear sano (l'anno scorso era stregato certe volte), con l'esterno destro che ne mette dentro 10, con Messias che trova la lampada del genio allora si puo' parlare di scudetto.
> 
> ...


Va bene, in fondo avere basse aspettative fa bene alla salute.
Io negli anni scorsi ho sempre detto fosse dura per noi arrivare nelle prime quattro perchè vedevo squadre decisamente superiori a noi.
Oggi sinceramente non ne vedo.
Per me non siamo la migliore, ma nessuna è meglio di noi. Per cui si, lotteremo per lo scudetto fino alla fine. Che non significa vincerlo, ovviamente. Per quello concorreranno tanti dettagli che saranno decisivi.

PS: dici che Inter e Juve siano superiori a noi? Mah. Io non lo credo. Le vedo al nostro stesso livello quest'anno. Hanno perso giocatori importanti. La Juve ha un gruppo logoro e una marea di incognite. Per capirci, sabato hanno giocato con McKennie trequartista e Danilo regista. Sono piu forti di noi? Parliamone. L'Inter ha perso Lukaku Conte Hakimi e Eriksen, tutti e 4 tra i migliori al mondo in assoluto. Sono una perdita gigantesca e si vedrà. Il Napoli ha una bella squadra ma un ambiente pessimo. Buona parte dei giocatori voleva andarsene. Vedremo se Spalletti terrà insieme l'ambiente, finora in carriera ha sempre avuto grandi problemi di gestione e io credo li avrà anche a Napoli. Le romane sono outsider sinceramente. L'Atalanta è l'Atalanta e faranno il solito loro campionato. Vedo un bel gruppo di squadre di livello simile al nostro, ma nessuna superiore a noi. Sarà un campionato bello e avvincente e noi saremo tra i protagonisti secondo me.


----------



## Mauricio (31 Agosto 2021)

Voto 7

Secondo me va fatta una media: 
In senso assoluto, come già ampiamente detto, han lasciato lacune sulla trequarti e han ceduto Hauge senza provarlo a destra, dove gioca all’Eintracht. Però tutto sommato un 6 ci starebbe.
Se invece bisogna rapportarlo al resto della serie A è da 8 abbondante: la Juve ha perso Ronaldo sostituito con Kean, il centrocampo anche se han preso Locatelli non è granché. L’Inter ha perso i migliori giocatori e l’allenatore, sostituiti con dei buoni rimpiazzi. Le romane e il Napoli non pervenute se non per Abraham e poco altro. L’Atalanta invece ha puntellato bene la squadra. Per cui a livello globale i valori generali si son appiattiti e ci sono almeno 4 squadre che possono lottare per il titolo.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Io ho votato 6.
> 
> La dirigenza ha fatto il possibile con quel poco che avevano a disposizione. Di certo non condanno loro.



Ma infatti. Per un voto giusto dovremmo sapere quanti spiccioli avevano in tasca.

Poi, sia chiaro, nessuno è infallibile ed errori possono essere commessi, ma Pellegri e Messias sono evidenti casi di "o la va o la spacca". Secondo me appena dopo aver comprato Maignan stavano già con l'acqua alla gola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2021)

Insufficiente, troppo grave non aver preso Faivre per due milioni e aver preso l'idraulico miracolato, con tutto il tempo a disposizione che c'era. Non essere poi riusciti a piazzare Castillejo è da comiche.
E nella valutazione ci metto anche il rinnovo di Kessie in alto mare.

Giroud evita il voto gravemente insufficiente (ma il giudizio è inconsciamente condizionato dall'ultima sua prestazione positiva), su Florenzi ho dubbi.


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2021)

Sulla carta nessuno ci è superiore, nessuno viene dal nostro percorso così forte e in crescita costante da gennaio 2020 ad oggi, anzi, alcune si sono ridimensionate perché avevano giocatori che erano fuori dai loro parametri o pagavano 30 mln l'anno un clown che non faceva ridere ma che li ha fatti "ballare" soprattutto alla fine, altre squadre sono affamate e hanno cercato di fare qualcosa come la Roma ma che non hanno quella solidità mentale o quel vissuto per poter essere della contesa.
Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato pandemico, al solito, da mezzi fustigati che vivono di scouting ala francaise, mercato che abbiamo potuto fare, in pandemia, avendo già una base bella forte e strutturata, con leader, giovani e gente affamata che non ha mai vinto nulla; il problema non è stata l'AD ma il fatto di non aver voluto, nemmeno quest'anno, fare qualcosa di più dell'ordinario, badando solamente al pareggio di bilancio che forse verrà raggiunto già l'anno prossimo.
E' un mercato da 6 ma perdendo ogni santa sessione gente a 0 i voti andranno a calare perché poi non sarà così semplice dire: "sì ma non avevamo le risorse.." quando le risorse le perdi a 0 perché l'ultimo anno devi per forza far giocare il giocatore che si fa desiderare ma non firma finché non ha raggiunto il pieno potere contrattuale in cui può liberissimamente scegliere se accettare o andarsene.
Io la vedo così, vista l'età dei due 9 davanti sarebbe sensato l'anno prossimo far saltare il banco e prendere il serbo viola, chi se lo assicura probabilmente vincerà lo scudo i 3 anni successivi.
L'anno prossimo ci dovrà essere la svolta, in un modo o nell'altro bisognerà mettere da parte i discorsi sui quarti posti e menate varie perché stanno abbastanza stretti pure quest'anno, ma è meglio non dirlo troppo forte...


----------



## enigmistic02 (31 Agosto 2021)

Tra il 5 e il 6, ma ho dato 5 perché la delusione per un mancato decisivissimo upgrade sulla trequarti - che ci avrebbe consentito di lottare per il primo posto - è preponderante rispetto a tutte le operazioni minori che comunque completano bene la rosa. 

Soprattutto il mercato in uscita davvero pessimo.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando io , te e pochi altri attaccavamo la proprietà venivamo idealmente bruciati sul rogo del tifo.
> Dici si saranno convinti tutti ?





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Piaccia o meno ma Maldini e Massara devono seguire le indicazioni. Ti ricordi la trattativa assurda per Tonali? Alla fine è arrivato perché ha spinto lui riducendosi anche lo stipendio. Qualunque altro giocatore ci avrebbe schifato. E chissà quanti obiettivi sono sfumati perché gli strozzini non hanno voluto aumentare un'offerta. In queste condizioni è dura fare mercato.
> 
> Con questo non voglio giustificare in tutto e per tutto la dirigenza, non sappiamo ogni cosa, quindi ci sta che qualcosa anche loro l'abbiano sbagliata. Ma per criticarli dovrei vederli fallire dilapidando un budget importante come hanno fatto Mirabelli o Paratici, che hanno commesso degli scempi incredibili.



Ma figuriamoci. La proprietà è buona. La proprietà è generosa. Milioni e milioni riversati, ma certo.

Non è bastato vedere che, in corsa per lo scudetto e falcidiati dagli infortuni, l'unica cosa che abbiamo potuto fare è stato prendere un poveraccio come Meitè e un rottame come Mandzukic, sperando che gli dei del calcio li trasformassero in guerrieri fiammeggianti.

Non hai niente, quindi rischi. E che altro accidente dovresti fare?


----------



## raducioiu (31 Agosto 2021)

6
serviva un'alternativa valida a Ibra e è arrivato Giroud;
serviva un'alternativa valida a Kessie e è arrivato Bakayoko;
servivano terzini di riserva e sono arrivati Florenzi e Ballo Touré.
Resta da capire se quest'ultimo sarà una sufficiente riserva di Theo Hernandez, gli altri tre mi sembrano una garanzia.
Per il difensore centrale avevan già risolto a gennaio con Tomori.

Gli altri acquisti erano "obbligati" per sostituire le cessioni (Maignan per Donnarumma, ecc...).
Alla fine hanno scelto Diaz come nuovo trequartista e Messias come riserva all'occorrenza dato che immagino non avrà alcuna pretesa. Diaz è la scommessa più grande alla fine, saranno le sue prestazioni, secondo me, a sancire se questo mercato è stato un successo.


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2021)

Do un 7 pieno. Hanno rafforzato la rosa con due spicci e aperto la strada ad altre varianti tattiche. La cosa più importante, e questo non c'entra nulla con il mercato, è che la squadra ha un anno di più e una consapevolezza maggiore delle sue possibilità.E' un gruppo che vuole arrivare, sano e con gli attributi. E questa,per quanto mi riguarda, è la cosa più importante in assoluto.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci. La proprietà è buona. La proprietà è generosa. Milioni e milioni riversati, ma certo.
> 
> Non è bastato vedere che, in corsa per lo scudetto e falcidiati dagli infortuni, l'unica cosa che abbiamo potuto fare è stato prendere un poveraccio come Meitè e un rottame come Mandzukic, sperando che gli dei del calcio li trasformassero in guerrieri fiammeggianti.
> 
> Non hai niente, quindi rischi. E che altro accidente dovresti fare?


Il nostro mercato è un eterno e perenne colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte.
Alla fine ci si impegna pure ma i soldi quelli sono...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2021)

Per me voto 6 tendente al 5,5.
Nell'anno in cui si entra in Champions League dopo una vita, le altre che perdono i pezzi (Ronaldo, Hakimi, Lukaku e compagnia) e cambiano allenatori, mi aspettavo un bel colpo da Champions e non è stato fatto.
Questo era il momento, anche per dare una bella spallata alle altre contendenti per la zona Champions, e invece siamo andati a prendere Messias, probabilmente la decima opzione di mercato, alle 2 di notte dell'ultimo giorno di mercato dal Crotone per 2 lire.
Sono estremamente deluso, con questa proprietà non c'è futuro, non ne posso più di questi.
Non do colpe alla dirigenza, hanno fatto quello che hanno potuto con 2 casse di banane e 1 confezione di kinder pinguì come budget, e anzi la rosa ora per me è più profonda e ampia nel complesso, ma IL colpo di mercato da Champions non l'hanno voluto fare, tenendo ermeticamente chiuso il loro salvadanaio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2021)

*Entrate* 
*Tomori 8*: Assolutamente impensabile non riscattarlo, si è subito imposto come giocatore fondamentale. 28 milioni sono anche pochi in questo mercato.
*Tonali 7:* Bene aver ottenuto lo sconto, il talento c'è e forse sta scattando qualcosa che lo farà esplodere.
*Brahim 6,5*: Il prestito biennale è comodo, ma non credo di aver mai visto una ricompra così bassa rispetto al prezzo del riscatto. In pratica se esplode ci ricaviamo poco o nulla e dovrà ovviamente essere sostituito con un esborso extra.
*Maignan 8*: A livello di qualità/prezzo è stata l'opzione migliore possibile. In questo caso possiamo ringraziare gli intrallazzi di Elliot.
*Ballo-Touré 5,5*: Giocatore che non conosco molto, ma forse, vedendo l'epilogo di questo mercato, quei 5 milioni potevano essere investiti in altro modo, coprendo il ruolo del vice-Theo con un prestito.
*Giroud 8*: Mancava terribilmente un centravanti vero da alternare ad Ibra, ne abbiamo preso uno non giovanissimo, ma dal valore molto alto.
*Bakayoko 5,5*: Non sarebbe nemmeno così male, ma ho la paura molto forte che sarà lui il sostituto di Franck quando andrà via a zero.
*Florenzi 6,5*: Giocatore valido e duttile, buon acquisto.
*Pellegri 6*: Scommessa affascinante, ma senza precedenti di successo (che io ricordi). Speriamo nel miracolo.
*Messias 5*: Nulla contro il ragazzo, bellissima la sua storia, ma il modo in cui arrivato non può lasciare un profondo amaro in bocca.
*Adli s.v.*: Ingiudicabile perché non sarà a disposizione. Detto questo, mi aspetto assolutamente un baby fenomeno, dal momento che ci hanno speso risorse tolte al mercato di oggi.

*Voto collettivo 5*: L'insufficienza non è assolutamente un voto aritmetico, ed anzi una valutazione del tutto oggettiva dovrebbe dare una sufficienza tranquilla, ma non me la sento di darla. L'allenatore da due mesi chiede qualità sulla trequarti e la società ha letteralmente perso l'estate correndo dietro a mille nomi, sempre con la non volontà di fare quel passo in più che potrebbe davvero portare a qualcosa di speciale, fino a finire al 30 agosto a prendere la 25865esima scelta dalla Serie B. Non è nemmeno uno scarpone Messias eh, ma per me è inaccettabile.

*Uscite*
*Voto collettivo 2*: Persi a zero due giocatori ritenuti fondamentali dall'allenatore, tirate su due noccioline dal buon Laxalt, cacciato a pedate un giovane talento perché era l'unico per il quale di davano qualcosa, i cessi sono tutti rimasti. Voto anche generoso.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va bene, in fondo avere basse aspettative fa bene alla salute.
> Io negli anni scorsi ho sempre detto fosse dura per noi arrivare nelle prime quattro perchè vedevo squadre decisamente superiori a noi.
> Oggi sinceramente non ne vedo.
> Per me non siamo la migliore, ma nessuna è meglio di noi. Per cui si, lotteremo per lo scudetto fino alla fine. Che non significa vincerlo, ovviamente. Per quello concorreranno tanti dettagli che saranno decisivi.
> ...


Certo, ognuno ha i suoi problemi, ma si tende ad enfatizzare quelli degli altri ed a minimizzare i nostri. 

Speriamo che Spalletti faccia fare l'ennesimo suicidio al Napoli, magari il non rinnovo di Insigne puo' aiutare o dalla bocca larga di DeLa. Altrimenti li vedo messi meglio di noi.

Sarri ha bisogno di una determinata disponibilità, a lui piace comunque giocare con 11-13 giocatori, e tende ad escludere gli altri, vediamo come si gestisce nel doppio impegno. 

Mourinho mi ispira fiducia pari a 0, tutti che lo incensano per la partita con la Salernitana, ma si parla di 4-0 ad una squadra che in Serie B farebbe fatica. José Mourinho che fa 80% di possesso palla direi che si commenta da solo. Aspettate

La favola Atalanta dovrà finire prima o poi, Ilicic sembra ormai al viale del tramonto, avrà giocato 5 partite buone nell'ultimo anno e mezzo, hanno cambiato più del solito e non sembrano neanche tanto freschi (peccato che li becchiamo sempre a fine girone questi polli!!).

L'Inter sta padroeggiando in questo calcio d'agosto, inutile quanto indicativo. Hakan non ha ancora cominciato il suo show  , vedremo come si gestiranno nel corso della stagione. Ne hanno guadagnato dal punto di vista del gioo, ma hanno perso talento e certezze. Inferiori all'anno scorso sicuramente. Hanno comunque più certezze di noi: Skriniar-Bastoni-De Vrij-Brozovic-Barella-Lautaro sono tutti ottimi giocatori, il resto mi convince poco ed é tutto da testare.

La Juve si ritrova senza Ronaldo e deve pregare che Chiellini resti integro tutta la stagione. Poi devono sperare che Dybala non ripeta la stagione scorsa, dove é stato fermo praticamente sempre. Poi stanno integrando molti giovani e la quadra non é stata ancora trovata. Su Mckennie e Danilo do la colpa ad Allegri, sono scelte da calcio di anni 70. Anche qui, hanno più certezze di noi e giocatori di un profilo diverso.

Poi ci siamo noi, per cui valgono un po gli stessi discorsi, ma abbiamo giocatori che sono meno certezze, e di questo penso che siamo un po' tutti d'accordo. 

Dobbiamo solo metterci d'accordo quanto la classifica finale dell'anno scorso esprima realmente i livelli di forza. Vedremo, io credo che ci qualificheremo in Champions, ma difficile fare di più.

Poi da realista non dispero come molti fratelli. Una serie di "coincidenze" sta facendo vedere tutto nero:
-La Juve che si indebolisce notevolmente
-L'Inter che si indebolisce notevolmente
-Il ritorno in Champions
-La frase intrpretata malissimo di Paolo ("Con la Champions cambia tutto")


Questi fattori hanno fatto pendere il giudizio in maniera negativa, perché ci si aspettava che il Milan andasse a spendere 120m per il mercato per minimizzare i tempi (come se funzionasse cosi...) sbattendosene di tutto il resto.

Poi sono analisi eh, ci sta quello che dici e spero sia vero. Il calcio é bello perché le opinioni sono tutte giuste ed integrali


----------



## Maximo (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Se fosse arrivato un trequartista o un esterno destro di prospettiva avrei dato 7 o 8, la delusione Messias mi fa dire di pancia 3, considerando che c’è lo ritroveremo probabilmente titolare in alcune partite di Champions. Alla fine facendo la media il voto che ho dato è 5


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Comunque alla fine, morale della favola, conteranno i risultati. Se a maggio siamo fuori dalla top 4, Maldini e co si beccheranno una miriade di insulti e critiche. Se ci rientriamo di nuovo tra le prime 4, Maldini e co si penderanno gli applausi visto il non mercato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Agosto 2021)

4 e sono stato anche clemente.


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque alla fine, morale della favola, conteranno i risultati. Se a maggio siamo fuori dalla top 4, Maldini e co si beccheranno una miriade di insulti e critiche. Se ci rientriamo di nuovo tra le prime 4, Maldini e co si penderanno gli applausi visto il non mercato.


Pure se vincessimo tutto, per assurdo, verrebbero insultati. Non cambia niente.


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Votato 5, per me impossibile dare la sufficienza visto il mancato arrivo di un giocatore nel ruolo fondamentale per come giochiamo.


----------



## Baba (31 Agosto 2021)

Voto 7. Rosa completa a mio avviso. Ho sempre criticato i dirigenti gli anni passati quando non si vedevano i risultati sul campo. Da quando sono arrivati Maldini e Massara abbiamo iniziato a vedere delle belle cose. Piena fiducia in loro due. Avanti tutta.


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Agosto 2021)

Voto 3 pk non è possibile chiudere il mercato senza i rinnovi di 2 giocatori importanti...ci sarà tempo diranno ma tutte balle..
Altri 2 assett persi a 0
Poi prendere addli e lasciarlo in francia un anno è senza senso.
Queste le mie uniche critiche ...basta essere ostaggi di giocatori e procuratori i rinnovi si fanno prima o si vende..
Aggiungo il caso hauge...assolutamente da valutare prima di cederlo...grave errore


----------



## kekkopot (31 Agosto 2021)

Io dò una sufficienza.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Pure se vincessimo tutto, per assurdo, verrebbero insultati. Non cambia niente.


Be',ci sono pure quelli che non criticherebbero neanche se ci mandassero in B.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2021)

Per me il voto è 9,tanto non mi aspettavo niente di eclatante.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Pure se vincessimo tutto, per assurdo, verrebbero insultati. Non cambia niente.




Quando le critiche son fatte in malafede e con i paraocchi c'è poco da fare. 

Ribadisco che prima di criticare la dirigenza ci sarebbe da processare la proprietà, che dopo anni senza champions non autorizza comunque nessuna uscita extra. 

Ripeto: criticherei ferocemente i dirigenti se con un budget pari a quello di Psg e City mi portassero dei bidoni. 

Paratici con un budget superiore a quello che avevano in questa sessione di mercato Maldini e Massara ha preso Ramsey e Rabiot: cioè tra stipendi e commissioni, per quei due scarsoni si è fumato circa 100 mln.


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Be',ci sono pure quelli che non criticherebbero neanche se ci mandassero in B.


Quando e se ci mandessero in B( facendo tutti gli scongiuri del caso) forse faremmo pulizia di un po' di " tifosi".


----------



## Baba (31 Agosto 2021)

ammetto che mi ero fatto prendere dalla disperazione generale del forum per la mancanza di un altro trequartista ma ragionando bene e considerando la bravura che hanno dimostrato fin qui i nostri 2 dirigenti ho cambiato idea. Per me stiamo facendo le cose per bene. E Donnarumma e Calhanoglu che si fo*tano, hanno fatto bene a rifiutare le loro richieste di stipendio.


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando le critiche son fatte in malafede e con i paraocchi c'è poco da fare.
> 
> Ribadisco che prima di criticare la dirigenza ci sarebbe da processare la proprietà, che dopo anni senza champions non autorizza comunque nessuna uscita extra.
> 
> ...


A me hanno sempre insegnato che una campagna acquisti la si giudica a fine campionato. Il giudice supremo è il campo altrimenti saremmo alla stregua dei tifosi dell' Inter di Moratti. Campioni ad agosto e c.....i a maggio. Detto ciò condivido completamente quello che dici. Purtroppo però ce li dobbiamo tenere i Singer. Adda passa' a nuttata mi pare si dica a Napoli. Speriamo passi presto...


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando le critiche son fatte in malafede e con i paraocchi c'è poco da fare.
> 
> Ribadisco che prima di criticare la dirigenza ci sarebbe da processare la proprietà, che dopo anni senza champions non autorizza comunque nessuna uscita extra.
> 
> ...


Io sono per gli acquisti stile hauge bennasser hernandez tonali..e non per i ramsey e rabiot...sono per le cessioni e per i rinnovi intelligenti...
Conti castillejo e compagnia bella se non li piazzi la colpa e di elliott?? 

Sono per i rinnovi ! non per perdere i giocatori a 0 ...non sono un dirigente e penso che quelli bravi non li perdano a 0.
Non sono critiche pk tifero sempre milan anche in c ...
Ma non è detto che debba essere daccordo su tutto.


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando le critiche son fatte in malafede e con i paraocchi c'è poco da fare.
> 
> Ribadisco che prima di criticare la dirigenza ci sarebbe da processare la proprietà, che dopo anni senza champions non autorizza comunque nessuna uscita extra.
> 
> ...


Poi paratici è risaputo che è un incapace ..quello bravo è andato all'inter


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2021)

Mercato che non so davvero decifrare. Hanno pensato a rafforzare le seconde linee lasciando "invariato" l'11 titolare (invariato, si fa per dire, sanza Gigio e Calhanoglu, 2 titolari).

Davvero un grosso punto interrogativo, spero che il campo dia ragione a Paolo e Massara.


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Mercato che non so davvero decifrare. Hanno pensato a rafforzare le seconde linee lasciando "invariato" l'11 titolare (invariato, si fa per dire, sanza Gigio e Calhanoglu, 2 titolari).
> 
> Davvero un grosso punto interrogativo, spero che il campo dia ragione a Paolo e Massara.


Ah dimenticavo.... mercato in uscita voto 0.

Gigio, Calha a zero, Caldara via gratis, Casti e Conti ancora qui.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quando le critiche son fatte in malafede e con i paraocchi c'è poco da fare.
> 
> Ribadisco che prima di criticare la dirigenza ci sarebbe da processare la proprietà, che dopo anni senza champions non autorizza comunque nessuna uscita extra.
> 
> ...


Pero' amico mio, é difficile competere in tutto con le big Europee, io non riesco neanche a capire come si possa pensare che nel contesto in cui ci troviamo il Milan possa fare di più di questi 70m, giuro che non voglio fare nascere l'ennesima diattriba, ma se andiamo a vedere i rivali di casa non é che si siano mossi tanto diversamente, anzi... 

Certo anche io mi aspettavo un aumento dei costi e magari provare a rientrare il prossimo anno, ma questi si vede che non volgiono più perdere tempo e soldi e vogliono cominciare a generare profitti. Giuro che il giorno in cui dovessero ripagarsi delle spese vado mi fingo giornalista e ripeto il lancio della scarpa in stile Iracheno vs Bush 

Se dovessero rimettere i profitti nel Milan e anzi magari aggiungere di tasca loro allora non avrei niente da dire, ma non anche guardando in Premier capisco che realtà come Liverpool ed ormai il Chelsea vivono di tasca propria, e l'Atalanta figuriamoci, il Bayern idem.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Io sono per gli acquisti stile hauge bennasser hernandez tonali..e non per i ramsey e rabiot...sono per le cessioni e per i rinnovi intelligenti...
> Conti castillejo e compagnia bella se non li piazzi la colpa e di elliott??
> 
> Sono per i rinnovi ! non per perdere i giocatori a 0 ...non sono un dirigente e penso che quelli bravi non li perdano a 0.
> ...


 
Infatti l'ho detto che se c'è da criticare lo si deve fare. Ma ripeto: la dirigenza deve rispettare budget e direttive della proprietà. Se per mangiare e dormire hai un budget di 50 non vai allo Sheraton.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti l'ho detto che se c'è da criticare lo si deve fare. Ma ripeto: la dirigenza deve rispettare budget e direttive della proprietà. Se per mangiare e dormire hai un budget di 50 non vai allo Sheraton.


Ti sei accorto che sta trollando apertamente?


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Pero' amico mio, é difficile competere in tutto con le big Europee, io non riesco neanche a capire come si possa pensare che nel contesto in cui ci troviamo il Milan possa fare di più di questi 70m, giuro che non voglio fare nascere l'ennesima diattriba, ma se andiamo a vedere i rivali di casa non é che si siano mossi tanto diversamente, anzi...
> 
> Certo anche io mi aspettavo un aumento dei costi e magari provare a rientrare il prossimo anno, ma questi si vede che non volgiono più perdere tempo e soldi e vogliono cominciare a generare profitti. Giuro che il giorno in cui dovessero ripagarsi delle spese vado mi fingo giornalista e ripeto il lancio della scarpa in stile Iracheno vs Bush
> 
> Se dovessero rimettere i profitti nel Milan e anzi magari aggiungere di tasca loro allora non avrei niente da dire, ma non anche guardando in Premier capisco che realtà come Liverpool ed ormai il Chelsea vivono di tasca propria, e l'Atalanta figuriamoci, il Bayern idem.




E se quest'anno, cosa assolutamente possibile, si finisse settimi che si fa? Si torna pure indietro? Si vendono quei due/tre big? No perché con i Singer questa è un'eventualità concreta.


----------



## kipstar (31 Agosto 2021)

per me un 7.
sono rimasto deluso perché non è arrivato faivre. Per il resto mi vanno bene tutti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quando e se ci mandessero in B( facendo tutti gli scongiuri del caso) forse faremmo pulizia di un po' di " tifosi".


............soprattutto dei ragionieri del payrolle....
O dei lingualunga.....


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2021)

Voto 6 meno. La rosa è molto più completa rispetto alla scorsa stagione, come varietà e alternative. Manca quel giocatore tra i titolari che pensavamo tutti di poterci permettere con la qualificazione in champions. Una cosa molto grave secondo me è che Pioli aveva chiesto questo giocatore "che salta l'uomo" nell'intervista di fine campionato e si sono ridotti a prenderlo nelle ultime ore di mercato. Messias spero possa essere una sorpresa e preferisco averlo preso (senza avrei dato 5), non è detto che i tappabuchi dell'ultima ora debbano essere per forsa dei flop. Però ripeto in quel ruolo che il mister riteneva fondamentale zero programmazione proprio.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2021)

Più di 4 non riesco a dare. 
Difficile commentare un mercato del genere, dalla catastrofe rappresentata dal perdere due titolari a 0 (pensate solo alla cifra che avremmo potuto incassare per Donnarumma il giorno dopo la finale dell'Europeo), alla gestione del caso Kessiè, alle mancate cessioni, al sacrificio amarissimo di Hauge, alla ridicola formula con la quale abbiamo ripreso Diaz, fino al fatto che non sia stato fatto nulla per rimediare alle due principali lacune che la squadra aveva nella passata stagione. Due lacune grosse come un grattacielo.
Nel complesso trovo che la squadra non si sia indebolita, ma nemmeno rafforzata più di tanto, nonostante gli investimenti ci siano stati. Abbiamo preso diverse ciliegine, ma è mancata la torta.
Non voglio prendermela più di tanto con Maldini e Massara, che tutto sommato nella scelta dei giocatori ci sanno fare.
A mio avviso a questa società manca la figura di un manager esperto e con il pelo sullo stomaco, che si affianchi a chi c'è già e li coadiuvi sotto il punto di vista della gestione delle trattative e dei rapporti con i procuratori e le altre società. Un Marotta o un galliani dei tempi d'oro, per intenderci.


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2021)

La rosa è migliorata poco, per cui sarebbe da 4. C'è anche da dire che i riscatti di Tonali, Tomori, ecc. anche se non vanno a migliorare la rosa visto che erano già in squadra sono comunque soldi investiti e tasselli che dal punto di vista formale entrano a bilancio. Nel complesso diamo un 6 stiracchiato. 

Speriamo di centrare ancora la CL il prossimo anno e poter migliorare ancora un po'.


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti l'ho detto che se c'è da criticare lo si deve fare. Ma ripeto: la dirigenza deve rispettare budget e direttive della proprietà. Se per mangiare e dormire hai un budget di 50 non vai allo Sheraton.


Quindi le direttive della societa sarebbero di perdere 4 giocatori a 0??
Allo sheraton abbiamo preso hernandez ..
Cmq speriamo vada bene..sempre forza milan


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


6 fino a Messias. 4 con Messias


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Più di 4 non riesco a dare.
> Difficile commentare un mercato del genere, dalla catastrofe rappresentata dal perdere due titolari a 0 (pensate solo alla cifra che avremmo potuto incassare per Donnarumma il giorno dopo la finale dell'Europeo), alla gestione del caso Kessiè, alle mancate cessioni, al sacrificio amarissimo di Hauge, alla ridicola formula con la quale abbiamo ripreso Diaz, fino al fatto che non sia stato fatto nulla per rimediare alle due principali lacune che la squadra aveva nella passata stagione. Due lacune grosse come un grattacielo.
> Nel complesso trovo che la squadra non si sia indebolita, ma nemmeno rafforzata più di tanto, nonostante gli investimenti ci siano stati. Abbiamo preso diverse ciliegine, ma è mancata la torta.
> Non voglio prendermela più di tanto con Maldini e Massara, che tutto sommato nella scelta dei giocatori ci sanno fare.
> A mio avviso a questa società manca la figura di un manager esperto e con il pelo sullo stomaco, che si affianchi a chi c'è già e li coadiuvi sotto il punto di vista della gestione delle trattative e dei rapporti con i procuratori e le altre società. Un Marotta o un galliani dei tempi d'oro, per intenderci.


Perfettamente daccordo


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ............soprattutto dei ragionieri del payrolle....
> O dei lingualunga.....


Ma anche di coloro che parlano a sproposito caro divoratore di Pan di stelle.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma anche di coloro che parlano a sproposito da quando si sono iscritti caro divoratore di Pan di stelle.


No,molto meglio fare pulizie di chi non osa criticare neanche davanti l'evidenza,trovando sempre 1000 scusanti per tutto. Si dovrebbe trovare una via di mezzo..

P.S Buoni i pan di stelle


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Voto 7. Ma abbondante, facciamo 7,5.
> 
> Sarebbe stato da 8 se avessimo preso un attaccante mancino di livello e non Messias. Ma era l'ultimo acquisto, sposta poco, di rifinitura diciamo, che per me costa alla fine mezzo voto.
> 
> ...


ho dato 7 anche io ma per me hai esagerato. se si fanno male kjaer o tomori, per disgrazia, siamo FINITI. per esempio... il nostro equilibrio è super instabile


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Più di 4 non riesco a dare.
> Difficile commentare un mercato del genere, dalla catastrofe rappresentata dal perdere due titolari a 0 (pensate solo alla cifra che avremmo potuto incassare per Donnarumma il giorno dopo la finale dell'Europeo), alla gestione del caso Kessiè, alle mancate cessioni, al sacrificio amarissimo di Hauge, alla ridicola formula con la quale abbiamo ripreso Diaz, fino al fatto che non sia stato fatto nulla per rimediare alle due principali lacune che la squadra aveva nella passata stagione. Due lacune grosse come un grattacielo.
> Nel complesso trovo che la squadra non si sia indebolita, ma nemmeno rafforzata più di tanto, nonostante gli investimenti ci siano stati. Abbiamo preso diverse ciliegine, ma è mancata la torta.
> Non voglio prendermela più di tanto con Maldini e Massara, che tutto sommato nella scelta dei giocatori ci sanno fare.
> A mio avviso a questa società manca la figura di un manager esperto e con il pelo sullo stomaco, che si affianchi a chi c'è già e li coadiuvi sotto il punto di vista della gestione delle trattative e dei rapporti con i procuratori e le altre società. Un Marotta o un galliani dei tempi d'oro, per intenderci.


Donnarumma non potevi cederlo e sappiamo tutti il perché. Ok il resto ma sulla questione Gigio, ripeto, non potevi fare nulla di nulla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Un bel 7. 
Per arrivare all'8 avrei voluto Faivre e Mirante con Conti e Tatarusanu in uscita.
Sarebbe stato 9 se ci fossimo liberati anche di Castillejo e fosse arrivato pure un esterno destro con gamba e gol.
Per il 10, tutto quanto detto sopra più partenza di Krunic e arrivo in pianta stabile di Adli, magari con monetizzazione di Romagnoli e arrivo di un nuovo DC affidabile e giovane. 

Poteva andare molto peggio, ma un po meglio.

Ora per gennaio le priorità assolute saranno, nell'ordine: 

1) Esterno destro di livello 
2) Trequartista di qualità da alternare con Diaz 
3) Un secondo portiere degno 
4) L'arrivo di un jolly stile Zaccagni che possa sostituire Krunic 

Per le cessioni, dovremo cercare di liberarci di 

- Conti (che secondo me rescinde a breve)
- Castillejo (che dopo 4 mesi di tribuna dovrebbe capire che è ora di levarsi dalle palle) 
- Tatarusanu (che eventualmente slitta a terzo se diamo in prestito plizzari) 
- Krunic (se arriva il sostituto) 

Insomma, un mercato degno sarebbero gli acquisti di Faivre, Berardi, Mirante e Zaccagni.


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2021)

Voto 5

Non abbiamo un vero vice Diaz (che lo scorso anno era la riserva), serviva un esterno destro più forte e siamo andati su Messias (poi magari stupirà, ma non sono molto ottimista).

Ok Maignan/Donnarumma e i riscatti di Tomori e Tonali con lo sconto ma pesa molto il rischio di perdere altri due giocatori a zero. Se rinnovassimo Kessieè il mio voto diventerebbe 6.

Avendo anche la Champions sarebbe servito un rafforzamento che non è arrivato.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E se quest'anno, cosa assolutamente possibile, si finisse settimi che si fa? Si torna pure indietro? Si vendono quei due/tre big? No perché con i Singer questa è un'eventualità concreta.


Si plausibile, fintanto che non abbiamo lo sceicco non vedo alternative pero'. Si deve avere riconoscere il miglioramento rispetto alla stagione scorsa, e rispetto a due anni fà che é migliorata rispetto a tre anni fà. Questo trend sconosciuto a noi. Se non altro sappiamo che la competenza c'é.

Non pensi che questo all-in si debba fare a bilancio pulito e con squadra più solida? Le premesse ci sono tutte per riuscire a centrare la qualificazione, non é che ci hanno lasciato con una sqadraccia...

Poi andiamo a prendere Faivre o Costa che non cambiano niente, almeno facciamolo bene


----------



## danjr (31 Agosto 2021)

Voto 8. Siamo più forti dello scorso anno, abbiamo più soluzioni e i giovani come diaz è parso non sono paragonabili agli stessi giocatori dello scorso anno. L’errore che molti commettono è nel non considerare la crescita, che romani è evidente per molti giocatori


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non potevi cederlo e sappiamo tutti il perché. Ok il resto ma sulla questione Gigio, ripeto, non potevi fare nulla di nulla.


Fosse stato solo lui, capirei, però quando con ogni tuo titolare in scadenza si presenta la stessa situazione, forse qualche problema c'è. So anch'io che realisticamente non avrebbe mai potuto diventare una nostra bandiera, e che probabilmente non avremmo mai neanche potuto ricavare 100 milioni da una sua cessione, però qualcosa di meglio rispetto a perderlo a 0 penso si potesse fare. Magari un rinnovo fake con clausola, o una cessione un anno prima. Non so. Di certo non avremmo potuto fare peggio.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si plausibile, fintanto che non abbiamo lo sceicco non vedo alternative pero'. Si deve avere riconoscere il miglioramento rispetto alla stagione scorsa, e rispetto a due anni fà che é migliorata rispetto a tre anni fà. Questo trend sconosciuto a noi. Se non altro sappiamo che la competenza c'é.
> 
> Non pensi che questo all-in si debba fare a bilancio pulito e con squadra più solida? Le premesse ci sono tutte per riuscire a centrare la qualificazione, non é che ci hanno lasciato con una sqadraccia...
> 
> Poi andiamo a prendere Faivre o Costa che non cambiano niente, almeno facciamolo bene




Infatti l’all-in si poteva fare già quest’anno, o comunque spendere qualcosa in più per consolidare la rosa in modo da qualificarci agevolmente alla champions. Invece così le incertezze restano, nonostante, come giustamente dici, ci siano stati progressi indiscutibili.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2021)

Ma vie rendete conto che al di là di Messias, Faivre e quelli che dal inizio scrivevano che sarebbe arrivato un esubero di una big...Che KESSIE NON HA RINNOVATO e non e nemmeno stato ceduto?

questo per me e nettamente peggio di avere Messias.
stessa cosa per Romagnoli


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti l’all-in si poteva fare già quest’anno, o comunque spendere qualcosa in più per consolidare la rosa in modo da qualificarci agevolmente alla champions. Invece così le incertezze restano, nonostante, come giustamente dici, ci siano stati progressi indiscutibili.


Occhio che di all-in ne abbiamo fatti 4 nei precedenti 10 anni, e ne abbiamo pagato caro le conseguenze.

1: Ibra. Non potevamo proprio permettercelo, ed infatti ci é costato Thiago. Se invece dello Svedese prendevamo un Aguero o un Torres 3 anni prima? O mille altri nomi eh, a quell'epoca venivano senza fiatare da noi.

2: Condor senza vergogna. La famosa estate dei Bacca, Adriano, Bertolacci ecc.. , ne paghiamo ancora le conseguenze eh (Bacca-Castillejo).

3: Made in China. Non mi dilungo, la memoria é ancora recente.

4: Leonardo il saggio. Beh, forse adirittura peggio del Made in China? 

Insomma, serve anche altro oltre l'all in. Se tu fai questo lavoro di pulire il bilancio e metterti al sicuro. Un conto é fare quello che ha fatto il Real con Ronaldo, Kaka e Benzema (3 top assoluti all'epoca!!) pagati comunque metà del fatturato (che per noi sono 100m atro che all-in), un conto é prendere brocchi a 200m e credere che la si passi liscia.

Comunque si, anche io mi sarei aspettato di alzare almeno di una 20ina di milioni il costo di gestione, e credo che in regime normale lo si sarebbe fatto, questa incertezza del COVID é venuta proprio nel momento sbagliato. Maledizione senza fine. Speriamo di qualificarci in Champions, che non mi sembra Mission Impossible.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho dato 7 anche io ma per me hai esagerato. se si fanno male kjaer o tomori, per disgrazia, siamo FINITI. per esempio... il nostro equilibrio è super instabile


E così per tutte, se si fanno male De Vrji e Skriniar la voglio vedere l'Inter con Ranocchia guarda...

Ti dirò che anzi quella degli infortuni è proprio una delle nostre certezze. Noi abbiamo fatto 79 punti con un'ecatombe di infortuni, e con Meite e Marione in panchina.
Voglio vedere le altre se ci riescono.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Fosse stato solo lui, capirei, però quando con ogni tuo titolare in scadenza si presenta la stessa situazione, forse qualche problema c'è. So anch'io che realisticamente non avrebbe mai potuto diventare una nostra bandiera, e che probabilmente non avremmo mai neanche potuto ricavare 100 milioni da una sua cessione, però qualcosa di meglio rispetto a perderlo a 0 penso si potesse fare. Magari un rinnovo fake con clausola, o una cessione un anno prima. Non so. Di certo non avremmo potuto fare peggio.


Gli altri sono errori infatti. Gigio no.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Occhio che di all-in ne abbiamo fatti 4 nei precedenti 10 anni, e ne abbiamo pagato caro le conseguenze.
> 
> 1: Ibra. Non potevamo proprio permettercelo, ed infatti ci é costato Thiago. Se invece dello Svedese prendevamo un Aguero o un Torres 3 anni prima? O mille altri nomi eh, a quell'epoca venivano senza fiatare da noi.
> 
> ...




Ah beh questo è ineccepibile. Spendere ad minchiam è peggio di spendere poco.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche io ho dato 6. Tutti a dare addosso a Maldini e Massara. Ma chi lo stabilisce il budget? I Singer. Messias è la mossa della disperazione, come lo furono Meité e Mandzukic, dovuta alla mancanza di risorse.


Si ma il budget questa volta era di circa 70 milioni. È stata una scelta di Maldini e Massara spenderli su 11 giocatori. Potevano benissimo spenderli su 6/7 prendendone 2 di livello superiore


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ah beh questo è ineccepibile. Spendere ad minchiam è peggio di spendere poco.


Se avessimo avuto questo budget negli anni 2004-2007? Immagina un mercato di 70m nel 2004 cosa ti prendevi, o anche i 220m. Che nervoso. I costi sono aumentati in modo improponibile, i ricavi sono diminuiti. Io sono integralista vero eh, se faccio all-in spendo bene per giocatori veri, e o la va o la spacca. Roba da Serie A e Champions in 3 anni o Serie D, e non scherzo. 

A fronte di una media che negli ultimi anni segna un +100% noi siamo gli UNICI che sono rimasti invariati ahah, cioé come minimo dovremmo essere a +400m.

Lasciamo perdere, sono solo contento che il mercato sia finito ed ora si tornerà a parlare di calcio ed a criticare le mosse di Pioli. Tranne quelle 3-4 fake news che ci attribuiranno una volta al mese non parleremmo più di mercato. Poi chissà, magari vogliono vendere, ma al massimo finiamo nelle mani di un Commisso.


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma il budget questa volta era di circa 70 milioni. È stata una scelta di Maldini e Massara spenderli su 11 giocatori. Potevano benissimo spenderli su 6/7 prendendone 2 di livello superiore


Ma il budget di 70M non considera solo quest'anno, considera il valore dei riscatti o sbaglio?


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

Ho dato 7 ma il realtà è un 6,5. Rosa completata e migliorata di molto. Adesso abbiamo 15/16 titolari. Sarebbe bastato poco di più, un buon trequartista, per farci fare un mercato da 8. Adesso spero/credo che, visto che il famoso payroll non è aumentato, si ha spazio di circa 15 milioni annui per fare i rinnovi di Thro, Bennacer, Kjaer e Kessie. Nel caso diventerebbe un mercato da 7.5


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma il budget di 70M non considera solo quest'anno, considera il valore dei riscatti o sbaglio?


Si tutto. Tra cartellini e ingaggi il Milan ha speso circa 70 milioni x 11 giocatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insufficiente, troppo grave non aver preso Faivre per due milioni e aver preso l'idraulico miracolato, con tutto il tempo a disposizione che c'era. Non essere poi riusciti a piazzare Castillejo è da comiche.
> E nella valutazione ci metto anche il rinnovo di Kessie in alto mare.
> 
> Giroud evita il voto gravemente insufficiente (ma il giudizio è inconsciamente condizionato dall'ultima sua prestazione positiva), su Florenzi ho dubbi.


Però vanno analizzate per bene le cose Toby : 
Faivre, il Milan aveva accordo con il giocatore e quasi quadra con il Brest, il giocatore ha disertato la convocazione perchè voleva arrivare subito al Milan e il brest si è arrabbiato togliendo il giocatore dal mercato
Sul tempo a disposizione concordo con te 
Casti, che vuoi farci ? pure io voglio vendere la bici di mia nonna a 20mlioni di lire ma mi danno mille lire. L'errore è a monte non sicuramente in questa estate. 
Rinnovo Kessie, vediamo. Per me l'extra budget " non usato" c'entra pure con quello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2021)

Ma come si fa a dar voto 3 ? 
dai è una palese trollata.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però vanno analizzate per bene le cose Toby :
> Faivre, il Milan aveva accordo con il giocatore e quasi quadra con il Brest, il giocatore ha disertato la convocazione perchè voleva arrivare subito al Milan e il brest si è arrabbiato togliendo il giocatore dal mercato
> Sul tempo a disposizione concordo con te
> Casti, che vuoi farci ? pure io voglio vendere la bici di mia nonna a 20mlioni di lire ma mi danno mille lire. L'errore è a monte non sicuramente in questa estate.
> Rinnovo Kessie, vediamo. Per me l'extra budget " non usato" c'entra pure con quello.


Il brest si è arrabbiato perché abbiamo provato a giocare al ribasso con metodi poco discutibili o comunque perché il ragazzo ha forzato per il trasferimento. 
Solitamente in queste situazioni ci si incontra sempre a metà strada. 
Non per noi : noi molliamo la trattativa.
Ma si può perdere un obiettivo per due milioni???


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il brest si è arrabbiato perché abbiamo provato a giocare al ribasso con metodi poco discutibili o comunque perché il ragazzo ha forzato per il trasferimento.
> Solitamente in queste situazioni ci si incontra sempre a metà strada.
> Non per noi : noi molliamo la trattativa.
> Ma si può perdere un obiettivo per due milioni???


no non è andata cosi, il Milan aveva fatto "tutto" e ha provato anche dopo l'arrabbiatura a ricucire. 
La trattativa fa parte del gioco, è l'agente e giocatore che per forzare subito la cessione hanno rifiutato la convocazione. 
Il Brest ha cosi tolto il ragazzo dal mercato facendo saltare il banco e costringendo Messias alle 2 di notte.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no non è andata cosi, il Milan aveva fatto "tutto" e ha provato anche dopo l'arrabbiatura a ricucire.
> La trattativa fa parte del gioco, è l'agente e giocatore che per forzare subito la cessione hanno rifiutato la convocazione.
> Il Brest ha cosi tolto il ragazzo dal mercato facendo saltare il banco e costringendo Messias alle 2 di notte.


Il tutto devi farlo col club.
E col club l'accordo economico non si è trovato.

Il brest eh ,avessi detto il real Madrid.


----------



## sunburn (31 Agosto 2021)

Io ho dato 5 perché avevamo bisogno di giocatori offensivi con la doppia cifra di gol e ne abbiamo preso uno che non arriva alla doppia cifra di presenze e uno che non arriva alla doppia cifra di anni di carriera a trent'anni.
Non ho dato di meno perché almeno si è presa una direzione(quella della forza fisica) e perché per me Paolo è pur sempre Paolo. Il "colpo" Messias lo prendo come una prova della mia fede e della mia devozione nei suoi confronti...


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E così per tutte, se si fanno male De Vrji e Skriniar la voglio vedere l'Inter con Ranocchia guarda...
> 
> Ti dirò che anzi quella degli infortuni è proprio una delle nostre certezze. Noi abbiamo fatto 79 punti con un'ecatombe di infortuni, e con Meite e Marione in panchina.
> Voglio vedere le altre se ci riescono.


non ho idea, il 4o difensore dell'inter è ranocchia?
ad ogni modo per me romagnoli in una difesa a 2 è il peggio che ti può capitare.
lascia stare i punti dello scorso anno. non c'entrano niente. vedremo, anzi spero che non vedremo.


----------



## jumpy65 (31 Agosto 2021)

Indeciso tra 7 e 8. Ho dato 7, sarebbe stato 8 se fosse arrivato faivre. Tutto sommato un buon equilibrio tra giovani e giocatori esperti. Due grosse incognite Messias e Pellegri. Vedremo se saranno state brillanti intuizioni o errori. Almeno costano poco. Molto bene maignan e giroud. Bene anche florenzi e baka. Ottime le conferme di tomori e tonali e il.prestito lungo di Diaz. Ottimo anche Adli e intrigante Chaka Traore per il futuro.


----------



## Dexter (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


3 , come le operazioni corrette: Giroud, Florenzi ed il riscatto di Tomori. Il resto é da incompetenti veri, dilettanti allo sbaraglio completo. L'inettitudine della nostra dirigenza viene superata soltanto dalla totale assenza di budget da parte della ridicola proprietà che ci detiene. In pratica é uno 0 ad Iddiott ed un 6 per la grande coppia di conoscitori di calciatori Maldini-Massara.
Il grande colpo non é arrivato, il trequartista non é arrivato, non abbiamo speso un euro esattamente come avevo pronosticato da mesi...ed i contabili fanno finta di niente. Esaltano Messias, gran colpo, e lodano questo patetico mercato. Com' era la storia che ci volevano grandi competenze per fare questo lavoro? A me pari basti una terza media, un passato da calciatore e qualche conoscenza: chiunque nel forum avrebbe fatto meglio. Poi vabè, colpe della dirigenza a parte inutile ri-sottolineare che tutto dipende da Iddiott ed il suo payroller (aka progetto sostenibile, aka Bayern Milanoch, aka allora tifa PSG, aka l'Inter non ha pagato gli stipendi).
AH dimenticavo: la mazzetta a Gerard Lopez nell' ultimo giorno di mercato é FAVOLOSA. Non ho neanche le forze di spiegare. Una FAVOLA. 10 milioni che ci servivano ADESSO...ma per i contabili c é una spiegazione logica e sostenibile anche per questo tranquilli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Agosto 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Di solito tendo a dar credito alle tue parole (e di altri che reputo "esperti") ma mi sembra un'analisi un po' ottimistica
> Nella trequarti avevamo Diaz+Chala e ora Diaz+Krunic(?), giá solo questo è un grosso down
> Quest'anno c'è la CL e ci sono minimo 6 gare da giocare, che toglieranno moltissime energie, partite che non abbiamo dovuto giocare lo scorso anno
> A gennaio c'è la coppa d'Africa e perdiamo per minimo un paio di gare due tra i nostri top player, in partite chiave
> Come possiamo essere competitivi per lo scudetto?


con tanto culo si può vincere perchè non ci sono squadroni.
dipenderà da chi va avanti in coppa o da chi ha più infortuni. può succedere di tutto. non partiam certo da favoriti, ma non so chi lo sia in questo momento.
dipenderà molto dalla crescita dei nostri giovani, ma i giovani li hanno anche le altre.. alcuni.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma il budget questa volta era di circa 70 milioni. È stata una scelta di Maldini e Massara spenderli su 11 giocatori. Potevano benissimo spenderli su 6/7 prendendone 2 di livello superiore



Alcuni acquisti erano però, per un motivo o per un altro, praticamente obbligati. Dispiace e stupisce che la proprietà non abbia previsto un extra budget dovuto alla qualificazione champions.


----------



## Route66 (31 Agosto 2021)

Ho dato voto 6 non essendoci il 6,5 che ritengo il valore più adatto all'operato della dirigenza.
Non deve essere facile operare dentro certi limiti in un mondo di squali e di prostitute ma ci hanno provato.
Lo scorso anno è stato intrapreso un percorso e quest'anno lo hanno proseguito con fermezza.
Sono stati fatti errori? Sicuramente si come tutti del resto.
Penso che non ci siamo rinforzati granché ma in compenso ci siamo consolidati e i ragazzi hanno un anno di esperienza in più.
In ultimo sono molto contento dell'arrivo di Giroud e di quello di Junior Messias.
Mi piacerebbe tanto che la sua storia, la nostra storia, abbia un finale bellissimo.....sia mai....


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Alcuni acquisti erano però, per un motivo o per un altro, praticamente obbligati. Dispiace e stupisce che la proprietà non abbia previsto un extra budget dovuto alla qualificazione champions.


A me sa tanto che nei 70 milioni c'era già l'extra budget che altrimenti sarebbe stato sui 30/40. Con il senno di poi forse di potevano risparmiare i 4 milioni di Ballo, gli 8 di Adli ( o quelli di Florenzi), i 2,5 di Messias più tutti i vari bonus e con quei soldi si prendevano 2 giocatori in prestito...un terzino sinistro a poco alla fine del mercato ed un trequartista/ala destra con stipendio medio/alto con prestito oneroso di 5 milioni


----------



## Pit96 (31 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dar voto 3 ?
> dai è una palese trollata.


Boh, per me non è una trollata.
Così come ci sono i 7,8,9 ci sono anche i 3,4,5.
Io ho dato 4 (che era più un 4,5) e ho dato le mie motivazioni. Se uno non crede in quello che è stato fatto, ci può stare. La delusione a primo impatto poi può essere cocente.
Poi il mercato l'ho valutato nel complesso. Sia valutando la disponibilità e la volontà della società di migliorare la squadra sia quello che ha fatto la dirigenza.
Almeno, io ho fatto così


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si tutto. Tra cartellini e ingaggi il Milan ha speso circa 70 milioni x 11 giocatori.


Il payroll e rimasto identico.
Non abbiamo speso nulla 

se lasci andare i Dollarumma risparmiando 16 mln sul contratto e paghi maignan 15 mln per un quinquennale con 3 mln lordi (le cifre le ho inventate, non mi venite a fare le pulci perché non sono 3 ma sono 3,8...) Secondo il tuo modo di ragionare abbiamo speso 15.
secondo me ne abbiamo risparmiati 10 (15:5 + 3 = 6) con il francese rispetto a l'italiano.

elloott sgancia meno soldi.
non ha speso 15.
ne ha risparmiati 10.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se avessimo avuto questo budget negli anni 2004-2007? Immagina un mercato di 70m nel 2004 cosa ti prendevi, o anche i 220m. Che nervoso. I costi sono aumentati in modo improponibile, i ricavi sono diminuiti. Io sono integralista vero eh, se faccio all-in spendo bene per giocatori veri, e o la va o la spacca. Roba da Serie A e Champions in 3 anni o Serie D, e non scherzo.
> 
> A fronte di una media che negli ultimi anni segna un +100% noi siamo gli UNICI che sono rimasti invariati ahah, cioé come minimo dovremmo essere a +400m.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere, sono solo contento che il mercato sia finito ed ora si tornerà a parlare di calcio ed a criticare le mosse di Pioli. Tranne quelle 3-4 fake news che ci attribuiranno una volta al mese non parleremmo più di mercato. Poi chissà, magari vogliono vendere, ma al massimo finiamo nelle mani di un Commisso.




Sui bassi ricavi lo scrivo da anni che è il vero problema non solo del Milan ma anche della serie a in generale. Vedere il Leeds spendere più di 100 mln in una singola sessione è avvilente. Tuttavia i fessi della premier in buona parte i grossi ricavi li stanno dilapidando in giocatori mediocri. Per fortuna aggiungo, altrimenti con le risorse che hanno avrebbero dovuto schiantare tutti nelle coppe. Ok che il City doveva recuperare sulle altre, ma quanti soldi hanno buttato invano, infatti in Europa negli ultimi anni hanno vinto meno di tutte le big.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A me sa tanto che nei 70 milioni c'era già l'extra budget che altrimenti sarebbe stato sui 30/40. Con il senno di poi forse di potevano risparmiare i 4 milioni di Ballo, gli 8 di Adli ( o quelli di Florenzi), i 2,5 di Messias più tutti i vari bonus e con quei soldi si prendevano 2 giocatori in prestito...un terzino sinistro a poco alla fine del mercato ed un trequartista/ala destra con stipendio medio/alto con prestito oneroso di 5 milioni




Ovvio. Infatti se n’è praticamente andato con Tomori, Tonali e Maignan. All’infuori di questi lo spazio di manovra era ristretto. Per questo non mi sento di condannare la dirigenza, potevano fare come dici o cercare di puntellare la rosa con acquisti a basso costo, e visto chi è arrivato credo che di più era difficile fare. Ricordo anche il non riscatto di Dalot per il quale lo United chiedeva soldi veri. Infatti poi si è ripiegato su Florenzi.


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Agosto 2021)

Mercato da 5.
Usciti Gigio e Calha e sono entrati 2 calciatori inferiori.
Ibra giocherà ancora meno e Giroud non è un bomber.
Roma e Napoli si sono rinforzate.
Non credo riusciremo ad arrivare quarti


----------



## egidiopersempre (31 Agosto 2021)

6. 

acquisti intelligenti e ponderati, 8 (tenendo conto di quelle che sono le mie aspettative su questa proprietà, che non è una proprietà di emiri) 
abbiamo allungato la rosa con innesti che finalmente almeno in alcuni ruoli non fanno abbassare il livello rispetto ai titolari se non lievemente, con il plus che in alcuni casi si sono presi giocatori 'multiruolo' , come florenzi (esterno basso e alto e anche all'occorrenza con la facoltà di spostarlo a sinistra, lo stesso messias esterno destro/trequartista. Poi Giroud, che è almeno un cotitolare, si può sperare fra lui e Ibra di avere coperto con giocatori adeguati il ruolo più importante. A centrocampo ne abbiamo 4 due forti e due di buon livello. Come centrali c'è sempre Romagnoli, c'è Gabbia, e come esterno di destra/centrale Kalulu.

Poi ci sono le sorprese, sulle quali però non dobbiamo necessariamente fare affidamento, come Pellegri o Ballo Tourè. O Maldini, chissà.

la parte che non funziona è quella in uscita/rinnovi. 4
Perdere Kessie sarebbe un danno e una beffa. Perdere Romagnoli a zero (non si parla minimamente di rinnovo) sarebbe un'altra perdita economica. Se il caso donnarumma arriva da lontano e era irrecuperabile, il caso Chalanoglu è stato gestito male e il caso kessie pure. 
media : 6


----------



## uolfetto (31 Agosto 2021)

Aggiungo a quanto ho dimenticato di scrivere nel primo messaggio che ho lasciato in questa discussione. Il voto è 6 anche considerato il fatto che è il nostro solito mercato a 0, come da qualche stagione a questa parte. Il payroll infatti è rimasto sostanzialmente invariato e non è semplice operare in queste condizioni e riuscire comunque a migliorare quantomento la rosa dei 25 (insomma il discorso che avevo fatto nel messaggio precedente senza stare a ripetere).


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Aggiungo a quanto ho dimenticato di scrivere nel primo messaggio che ho lasciato in questa discussione. Il voto è 6 anche considerato il fatto che è il nostro solito mercato a 0, come da qualche stagione a questa parte. Il payroll infatti è rimasto sostanzialmente invariato e non è semplice operare in queste condizioni e riuscire comunque a migliorare quantomento la rosa dei 25 (insomma il discorso che avevo fatto nel messaggio precedente senza stare a ripetere).


A dire il vero nelle stagioni precedenti lo abbiamo diminuito di brutto, passando dai 210 milioni di Leonardo ai 135 circa della stagione passata.
Tutto ciò arrivando secondi, che da un'idea del capolavoro fatto dalla dirigenza.
Adesso hanno deciso di aumentarlo ma solo gradualmente. Non piace ai tifosi ma questa è la politica. L'attuale equilibrio tra costi e ricavi garantisce al sostenibilità. Se aumenteranno i ricavi aumenteranno i costi di conseguenza, proporzionalmente. Questa è la politica ma ripeto a livello di risultati sta pagando più dello spendi e spandi degli anni precedenti, mi pare evidente.

Io capisco certe frustrazioni dei tifosi perché il calciomercato è come il Viagra per tanti, ma chiedo meglio prendere Giroud a zero oppure Piatek a 35 milioni?


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> 6.
> 
> acquisti intelligenti e ponderati, 8 (tenendo conto di quelle che sono le mie aspettative su questa proprietà, che non è una proprietà di emiri)
> abbiamo allungato la rosa con innesti che finalmente almeno in alcuni ruoli non fanno abbassare il livello rispetto ai titolari se non lievemente, con il plus che in alcuni casi si sono presi giocatori 'multiruolo' , come florenzi (esterno basso e alto e anche all'occorrenza con la facoltà di spostarlo a sinistra, lo stesso messias esterno destro/trequartista. Poi Giroud, che è almeno un cotitolare, si può sperare fra lui e Ibra di avere coperto con giocatori adeguati il ruolo più importante. A centrocampo ne abbiamo 4 due forti e due di buon livello. Come centrali c'è sempre Romagnoli, c'è Gabbia, e come esterno di destra/centrale Kalulu.
> ...


Già. Quella dei rinnovi è una decisione estrema della proprietà. Una gestione così rigida del monte ingaggi fa discutere. Pure se nel lungo termine è un vantaggio per come la vedo io.
Va detto che i nostri hanno chiesto tutti cifre fuori dal mondo.
Casomai bisognerebbe saperlo vendere al momento giusto certi giocatori. Ma questa gestione vuole avere risultati e vincere, quindi preferisce perdere un Kessie a zero domani che doverlo cedere subito.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

Comunque non riuscirò mai a capire un certo modo di ragionare.

A gennaio con Meite e Marione nel forum fioccavano gli 8 come nulla, con la beffa ridicola del Milan degli IC poi.
MEITE E MARIONE.

Adesso abbiamo preso Giroud, che già col Cagliari (lo stesso che manca poco infatti perdere la CL pochi mesi fa) li ha letteralmente fatti a fette.
E lo vedo accolto con la stessa freddezza di un Petagna qualunque. 

Davvero, la differenza di valutazione (e accoglienza) degli acquisti di un cadavere come Marione e di un campione come Giroud fa capire l'annebbiamento delle idee che c'è al momento nel tifo milanista, secondo me.

Ma va bene così. Quando a fine stagione saremo in piazza duomo a festeggiare ne riparleremo (speriamo).


----------



## livestrong (1 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Occhio che di all-in ne abbiamo fatti 4 nei precedenti 10 anni, e ne abbiamo pagato caro le conseguenze.
> 
> 1: Ibra. Non potevamo proprio permettercelo, ed infatti ci é costato Thiago. Se invece dello Svedese prendevamo un Aguero o un Torres 3 anni prima? O mille altri nomi eh, a quell'epoca venivano senza fiatare da noi.
> 
> ...


Bastava un giocatore di qualità (uno) sulla trequarti. Mo non esageriamo tirando in ballo bacca e altri megacessi


----------



## livestrong (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero nelle stagioni precedenti lo abbiamo diminuito di brutto, passando dai 210 milioni di Leonardo ai 135 circa della stagione passata.
> Tutto ciò arrivando secondi, che da un'idea del capolavoro fatto dalla dirigenza.
> Adesso hanno deciso di aumentarlo ma solo gradualmente. Non piace ai tifosi ma questa è la politica. L'attuale equilibrio tra costi e ricavi garantisce al sostenibilità. Se aumenteranno i ricavi aumenteranno i costi di conseguenza, proporzionalmente. Questa è la politica ma ripeto a livello di risultati sta pagando più dello spendi e spandi degli anni precedenti, mi pare evidente.
> 
> Io capisco certe frustrazioni dei tifosi perché il calciomercato è come il Viagra per tanti, ma chiedo meglio prendere Giroud a zero oppure Piatek a 35 milioni?


Con questi modo di ragionare non arriveremo mai da nessuna parte ma vabbè, se ne è parlato allo sfinimento. Giroud se ti va bene ti fa due anni ottimi senza alcuna prospettiva futura, Piatek è stato un investimento sbagliato ma che quantomeno ha fatto intravedere la ricerca di un futuro che vada al di là del presente. Se si fa fatica a prendere il trequartista non oso immaginare cosa succederà con l'attaccante


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2021)

Voto 7 peccato per la trequarti ma vedremo cosa si inventa Pioli


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Settembre 2021)

Ho dato 8.
Nell’ era Covid in cui il Barca si permette di perdere Messi (5 o 6 palloni d’oro all’attivo più un altro probabile in arrivo) ci sta che il Milan perda due cessi d’ uomo come Calhanoglu e Donnarumma.
Oltretutto gli acquisti stanno dimostrando di sostituirli più che degnamente, visto che Díaz è già a quota 2 gol e assist, bottino superiore al turco mentre il Modigliani è esposto nella panchina del Louvre.
Si perderá anche Kessie? Pazienza la colpa non è di questa dirigenza. I giocatori ormai si sa vanno venduti nel secondo massimo terzo anno di contratto su 5, loro non erano ancora arrivati.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero nelle stagioni precedenti lo abbiamo diminuito di brutto, passando dai 210 milioni di Leonardo ai 135 circa della stagione passata.
> Tutto ciò arrivando secondi, che da un'idea del capolavoro fatto dalla dirigenza.
> Adesso hanno deciso di aumentarlo ma solo gradualmente. Non piace ai tifosi ma questa è la politica. L'attuale equilibrio tra costi e ricavi garantisce al sostenibilità. Se aumenteranno i ricavi aumenteranno i costi di conseguenza, proporzionalmente. Questa è la politica ma ripeto a livello di risultati sta pagando più dello spendi e spandi degli anni precedenti, mi pare evidente.
> 
> Io capisco certe frustrazioni dei tifosi perché il calciomercato è come il Viagra per tanti, ma *chiedo meglio prendere Giroud a zero oppure Piatek a 35 milioni?*


Solita domanda retorica che serve solo per avvalorare il proprio pensiero e che nella sua formulazione erronea serve solo a mischiare le carte.
Dovresti porla cosi la domanda : meglio non avere un euro da poter ambire solo a un parametro zero in età avanzata , che non esclude che sia anche bravo, o avere 35 mln di disponibilità?

Le capacità perchè mai dovrebbero escludere la disponibilità economica?

Ormai piatek per i ragionieri è diventato come l'uomo nero per la mamma : non andare in cantina perchè c'è l'uomo nero.
Remake dei commercialisti : non spendere perchè butti i soldi come fatto con piatek.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solita domanda retorica che serve solo per avvalorare il proprio pensiero e che nella sua formulazione erronea serve solo a mischiare le carte.
> Dovresti porla cosi la domanda : meglio non avere un euro da poter ambire solo a un parametro zero in età avanzata , che non esclude che sia anche bravo, o avere 35 mln di disponibilità?
> 
> Le capacità perchè mai dovrebbero escludere la disponibilità economica?
> ...


No scusa. Il tuo è un modo per rigirare la frittata perchè si sta parlando di un'altra cosa.
Il punto è che spendere e aumentare il payroll, oppure non farlo e addirittura diminuirlo, non significa nulla di per se.
Bisogna entrare nello specifico e vedere CHI viene preso e per QUALE MOTIVO.
Questo è il punto. Che poi è l'essenza della COMPETENZA, in ogni ambito della vita.

Ripeto, meglio un milione di volte Giroud 35 enne a zero che Piatek a 35 milioni e lo vedremo in campo.

Questo cozza con chi vive il calciomercato come il viagra. Che ha bisogno di vedere cifre che girano per essere soddisfatto, pure se poi queste cifre portano gente come Bacca Bertolacci Paqueta Caldara Higuain (cosi non parliamo solo di Piatek... fosse stato solo lui il problema saremmo a posto).

Ma lo dimostra il fatto che da quando i NON ragionieri si lamentano della società abbiamo radicalmente migliorato i risultati. Basta questo a dimostrare che quello che intendo funziona. In campo, non in banca eh.

Per questo ribadisco che questo mercato è un mercato ottimo, che rende la squadra competitiva per vincere. Unico neo è il ritocco finale, dove poteva essere preso un profilo migliore di Messias, ma è un ritocco appunto, sposta poco nel peso della nostra stagione.


----------



## livestrong (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No scusa. Il tuo è un modo per rigirare la frittata perchè si sta parlando di un'altra cosa.
> Il punto è che spendere e aumentare il payroll, oppure non farlo e addirittura diminuirlo, non significa nulla di per se.
> Bisogna entrare nello specifico e vedere CHI viene preso e per QUALE MOTIVO.
> Questo è il punto. Che poi è l'essenza della COMPETENZA, in ogni ambito della vita.
> ...


Insomma non spendendo si ottengono risultati sportivi, non fa una piega. Direi che gli ultimi anni di champions dominati da inglesi, spagnole e squadre di sceicchi ti danno ragione in toto, non c'è che dire


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero nelle stagioni precedenti lo abbiamo diminuito di brutto, passando dai 210 milioni di Leonardo ai 135 circa della stagione passata.
> Tutto ciò arrivando secondi, che da un'idea del capolavoro fatto dalla dirigenza.
> Adesso hanno deciso di aumentarlo ma solo gradualmente. Non piace ai tifosi ma questa è la politica. L'attuale equilibrio tra costi e ricavi garantisce al sostenibilità. Se aumenteranno i ricavi aumenteranno i costi di conseguenza, proporzionalmente. Questa è la politica ma ripeto a livello di risultati sta pagando più dello spendi e spandi degli anni precedenti, mi pare evidente.
> 
> Io capisco certe frustrazioni dei tifosi perché il calciomercato è come il Viagra per tanti, ma chiedo meglio prendere Giroud a zero oppure Piatek a 35 milioni?


osservazione intelligente. Abbiamo smaltito pesi inutili e il rapporto valore/stipendio dei giocatori si è alzato. Abbiamo molti giocatori in crescita, che fa ben sperare già da questo anno. 
Ci sono tantissimi giocatori sui quali possiamo aspettarci molto di più, sui quali si possono riporre fondatissime speranze : diaz, tomori, tonali, ma anche quelli che si sono già affermati e possono ancora crescere come kessie calabria e theo. Qualche sorpresa anche da Gabbia, Kalulu, Maldini. 
Fra questi nomi sfido chiunque a dire che non ci sia potenziale non ancora completamente espresso.

Non è un ragionamento da grande squadra? Verissimo. Ma grande squadra, come organico e risultati, non lo siamo più da molti anni. Il primo raccolto l'abbiamo fatto l'anno scorso, sono convinto che quest'anno faremo il secondo.

Con i costi in discesa, se i risultati arrivano al crescere di questi aumenterà il fatturato e la possibilità di alzare il livello. Certo, se avessimo una proprietà stile PSG i discorsi sarebbero differenti, ma per quello che abbiamo trovo il percorso intelligente e virtuoso.


----------



## Djici (1 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solita domanda retorica che serve solo per avvalorare il proprio pensiero e che nella sua formulazione erronea serve solo a mischiare le carte.
> Dovresti porla cosi la domanda : meglio non avere un euro da poter ambire solo a un parametro zero in età avanzata , che non esclude che sia anche bravo, o avere 35 mln di disponibilità?
> 
> Le capacità perchè mai dovrebbero escludere la disponibilità economica?
> ...


E il ragionamento più folle che ho mai letto parlando di calciomercato (non il tuo ovviamente).
E impossibile fare capire qualcosa a qualcuno che inizia il discorso con queste basi.
Ma poi scrivono che e meglio Giroud che Piatek (a parte che il francese ancora non ho fatto nulla, e pure Piatek a l'inizio ha fatto sfracelli).
La prendere un giocatore e generalizzare e ridicolo.
E come se io scrivessi che dobbiamo mettere in rosa 5 o 6 primavera perché si è visto il risultato con Maldini Costacurta Baresi...

O che dobbiamo prendere solo parametri zero perché ci va sempre bene come con Cafu Pancaro e Favalli...

Per i payroller meglio il nulla che un buon giocatore che devi pagare.

Piatek poi e l'esempio sbagliato. Con lui non ci abbiamo nemmeno rimesso in termini di bilancio. Così come Paqueta.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Insomma non spendendo si ottengono risultati sportivi, non fa una piega. Direi che gli ultimi anni di champions dominati da inglesi, spagnole e squadre di sceicchi ti danno ragione in toto, non c'è che dire


si spende se si hanno i soldi. non possiamo giudicare il mercato partendo dal presupposto che la proprietà sia in mano a degli sceicchi. La serie A è diventata la serie B europea, se non te ne sei accorto. Però io vedo una crescita e non una retrocessione da parte nostra. più lucidiamo l'argenteria, più possiamo sperare che qualcuno la compri.


----------



## livestrong (1 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> si spende se si hanno i soldi. non possiamo giudicare il mercato partendo dal presupposto che la proprietà sia in mano a degli sceicchi. La serie A è diventata la serie B europea, se non te ne sei accorto. Però io vedo una crescita e non una retrocessione da parte nostra. più lucidiamo l'argenteria, più possiamo sperare che qualcuno la compri.


Per carità, quel che dici è tutto giusto. Ma a prescindere dal fatto che non credo servisse lo sceicco per permettersi un acquisto decente in prospettiva sulla 3/4,la mia battuta era rivolta al ragionamento che andava a criticare lo spendere sul mercato


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Insomma non spendendo si ottengono risultati sportivi, non fa una piega. Direi che gli ultimi anni di champions dominati da inglesi, spagnole e squadre di sceicchi ti danno ragione in toto, non c'è che dire


Dai, però non puoi fare certi paragoni, almeno questo no.

Tu devi considerare le spese del Milan nel contesto in cui si trova: Serie A, fuori dal calcio che conta da 8 anni, ricavi da squadra di bassa classifica Inglese (chiaro questo?!), perdite monstre ogni anno…

Capisco l’amarezza per non aver preso quel giocatore di spessore, ma paragonaci ai nostri rivali: Napoli, Juve, Lazio, Atalanta, Inter e Roma. Questo è purtroppo, e noi nel nostro contesto abbiamo fatto il miglior mercato o al netto di valutazioni personali siamo comunque nel podio


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> osservazione intelligente. Abbiamo smaltito pesi inutili e il rapporto valore/stipendio dei giocatori si è alzato. Abbiamo molti giocatori in crescita, che fa ben sperare già da questo anno.
> Ci sono tantissimi giocatori sui quali possiamo aspettarci molto di più, sui quali si possono riporre fondatissime speranze : diaz, tomori, tonali, ma anche quelli che si sono già affermati e possono ancora crescere come kessie calabria e theo. Qualche sorpresa anche da Gabbia, Kalulu, Maldini.
> Fra questi nomi sfido chiunque a dire che non ci sia potenziale non ancora completamente espresso.
> 
> ...


Diciamo pure che siamo l'unica squadra in Italia ad avere questo potenziale di crescita. Questo significa che noi piu di tutti gli altri abbiamo la possibilità di migliorare il risultato dell'anno scorso, è un ragionamento logico.
E migliorare 79 punti lascio pensare liberamente cosa comporti come obiettivo stagionale.

Ribadisco che l'acquisto di Giroud è clamorosamente sottovalutato. Mi ricorda quando la Roma prese Dzeko.
Se ne puo criticare l'eta e il fatto che dunque ce lo godremo massimo un paio di stagioni, forse tre, ok... ma in una Serie A dove Immobile segna 30 goal possiamo stare sicuri che un Giroud che gioca con continuità ne segna pochi meno. E un assaggio lo abbiamo già avuto sabato quando ha fatto a fette la difesa del Cagliari.


----------



## livestrong (1 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dai, però non puoi fare certi paragoni, almeno questo no.
> 
> Tu devi considerare le spese del Milan nel contesto in cui si trova: Serie A, fuori dal calcio che conta da 8 anni, ricavi da squadra di bassa classifica Inglese (chiaro questo?!), perdite monstre ogni anno…
> 
> Capisco l’amarezza per non aver preso quel giocatore di spessore, ma paragonaci ai nostri rivali: Napoli, Juve, Lazio, Atalanta, Inter e Roma. Questo è purtroppo, e noi nel nostro contesto abbiamo fatto il miglior mercato o al netto di valutazioni personali siamo comunque nel podio


Ma io quel che contesto è il ragionamento che sta alla base, che dimostra scarse capacità logiche quantomeno. Da che mondo è mondo nel calcio si vince coi campioni e i campioni o te li costruisci in casa (tenendoli, ovviamente) oppure li compri.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No scusa. Il tuo è un modo per rigirare la frittata perchè si sta parlando di un'altra cosa.
> Il punto è che spendere e aumentare il payroll, oppure non farlo e addirittura diminuirlo, non significa nulla di per se.
> Bisogna entrare nello specifico e vedere CHI viene preso e per QUALE MOTIVO.
> Questo è il punto. Che poi è l'essenza della COMPETENZA, in ogni ambito della vita.
> ...


Io ho dato 5 al mercato ma il mio è un voto complessivo tra operazioni in entrata, operazioni in uscita, rinnovi dei contratti , perdita di giocatori a zero, ambizione della proprietà.
All'area tecnica per le valutazioni tecniche darei 10, giusto per farti capire che non la penso diversamente da te.
Ma non si può dire che è meglio prendere giroud a zero che piatek a 35 mln.
A parte il fatto che se hai 35 mln prendi giroud e anche piatek ma se hai zero prendi solo giroud, giusto per farti capire come non si possano fare questi parallelismi nè si possano creare dualismi tra capacità e ambizioni/disponibilità.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Insomma non spendendo si ottengono risultati sportivi, non fa una piega. Direi che gli ultimi anni di champions dominati da inglesi, spagnole e squadre di sceicchi ti danno ragione in toto, non c'è che dire


No ma non è vero neanche il contrario, cioè che spendendo migliori i risultati sportivo, come noi del Milan abbiamo ampiamente dimostrato.

Ripeto che bisogna entrare nello specifico di chi compriamo e perchè. Questo è il punto. Quanto spendiamo è un aspetto secondario. Puoi prendere uno Zapata scartato da Udinese e Sampdoria e ritrovarti il capocannoniere del campionato l'anno dopo, oppure Ilicic cacciato a pedate da Firenze che poi fa la differenza per anni. Noi al Milan per tanto tempo non ne abbiamo azzeccata una per cui è normale credere che certe cose non succedono, ma se hai capacità e competenza succedono eccome.

Per questo per me questo è un ottimo mercato, nonostante abbiamo speso poco, essenzialmente solo per i riscatti (tra l'altro di due giocatori favolosi che ci invidieranno tutti eh).


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Diciamo pure che siamo l'unica squadra in Italia ad avere questo potenziale di crescita. Questo significa che noi piu di tutti gli altri abbiamo la possibilità di migliorare il risultato dell'anno scorso, è un ragionamento logico.
> E migliorare 79 punti lascio pensare liberamente cosa comporti come obiettivo stagionale.
> 
> Ribadisco che l'acquisto di Giroud è clamorosamente sottovalutato. Mi ricorda quando la Roma prese Dzeko.
> Se ne puo criticare l'eta e il fatto che dunque ce lo godremo massimo un paio di stagioni, forse tre, ok... ma in una Serie A dove Immobile segna 30 goal possiamo stare sicuri che un Giroud che gioca con continuità ne segna pochi meno. E un assaggio lo abbiamo già avuto sabato quando ha fatto a fette la difesa del Cagliari.


Infatti anche il fattore Giroud non va sottovalutato. Ci garantirà rispetto all'anno scorso meno qualità rispetto a Ibra, ma un giocatore come lui in serie A è dominante nonostante l'età, vedi i casi di Toni Quagliarella e dello stesso Ibra.
Se Ibra verrà centellinato il giusto abbiamo risolto il principale problema. Io resto fiducioso.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho dato 5 al mercato ma il mio è un voto complessivo tra operazioni in entrata, operazioni in uscita, rinnovi dei contratti , perdita di giocatori a zero, ambizione della proprietà.
> All'area tecnica per le valutazioni tecniche darei 10, giusto per farti capire che non la penso diversamente da te.
> Ma non si può dire che è meglio prendere giroud a zero che piatek a 35 mln.
> A parte il fatto che se hai 35 mln prendi giroud e anche piatek ma se hai zero prendi solo giroud, giusto per farti capire come non si possano fare questi parallelismi nè si possano creare dualismi tra capacità e ambizioni/disponibilità.


Capisco. Per me è un mercato da 8 avessimo preso Faivre, con Messias 7,5.

Hanno costruito la squadra piu forte in Serie A, a me interessa questo. Tra l'altro con un costo della rosa di molto inferiore a molte altre. Il resto sono discorsi che porta via il vento e ne riparleremo a primavera (incrociando le dita perchè la sfiga a volte si accanisce contro di noi).


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Infatti anche il fattore Giroud non va sottovalutato. Ci garantirà rispetto all'anno scorso meno qualità rispetto a Ibra, ma un giocatore come lui in serie A è dominante nonostante l'età, vedi i casi di Toni Quagliarella e dello stesso Ibra.
> Se Ibra verrà centellinato il giusto abbiamo risolto il principale problema. Io resto fiducioso.


Guarda pure l'anno scorso abbiamo giocato alcune partite in casa con 60 minuti di dominio della palla. E dove abbiamo fatto una fatica cane a segnare con Leao e Rebic centravanti.
In quel tipo di partite Giroud farà sfaceli, forse non si è capito.... In questa serie A, coi difensori che ci sono, in area di rigore è immarcabile, soprattutto nel gioco aereo dove già in Premier lo era.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco. Per me è un mercato da 8 avessimo preso Faivre, con Messias 7,5.
> 
> Hanno costruito la squadra piu forte in Serie A, a me interessa questo. Tra l'altro con un costo della rosa di molto inferiore a molte altre. Il resto sono discorsi che porta via il vento e ne riparleremo a primavera (incrociando le dita perchè la sfiga a volte si accanisce contro di noi).


La rosa è forte, allenata bene e gestita benissimo.
Io volevo solo dire che se la proprietà mette risorse a disposizione è sempre meglio.


----------



## livestrong (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No ma non è vero neanche il contrario, cioè che spendendo migliori i risultati sportivo, come noi del Milan abbiamo ampiamente dimostrato.
> 
> Ripeto che bisogna entrare nello specifico di chi compriamo e perchè. Questo è il punto. Quanto spendiamo è un aspetto secondario. Puoi prendere uno Zapata scartato da Udinese e Sampdoria e ritrovarti il capocannoniere del campionato l'anno dopo, oppure Ilicic cacciato a pedate da Firenze che poi fa la differenza per anni. Noi al Milan per tanto tempo non ne abbiamo azzeccata una per cui è normale credere che certe cose non succedono, ma se hai capacità e competenza succedono eccome.
> 
> Per questo per me questo è un ottimo mercato, nonostante abbiamo speso poco, essenzialmente solo per i riscatti (tra l'altro di due giocatori favolosi che ci invidieranno tutti eh).


Servono competenza e disponibilità economica. Penso qua nessuno si aspettasse grandi campioni, ma se Giroud ci può stare per mille motivi Messias no. Mi sarebbe andata bene se insieme a Messias fosse arrivato un giovane con età coerente col nostro futuro ciclo. Le prospettive della rosa ad oggi sono ottime, a patto di aggiungere un attaccante forte e futuribile. Il problema è che poi tutti questi giovani devi saperli tenere in rosa con rinnovi e ambizioni. In questo mercato io di ambizioni ne ho viste poche onestamente, poi son lieto di tornare sui miei passi e anzi ovviamente lo spero


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La rosa è forte, allenata bene e gestita benissimo.
> Io volevo solo dire che se la proprietà mette risorse a disposizione è sempre meglio.


Che discorsi. Ovviamente. Nel piu ci sta il meno. Seppure siamo gli unici tra le big della Serie A ad aver aumentato i costi, questo mi pare che nessuno lo sottolinei. Si dice solo che non li abbiamo aumentati abbastanza... mentre Inter e Juve li hanno tagliati e di brutto.
Ma dire che è un mercato mediocre perchè non si è speso è assurdo e lo vedremo in campo, stai sicuro.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma io quel che contesto è il ragionamento che sta alla base, che dimostra scarse capacità logiche quantomeno. Da che mondo è mondo nel calcio si vince coi campioni e i campioni o te li costruisci in casa (tenendoli, ovviamente) oppure li compri.


Beh certo, ognuno ha il suo modo di criticare o di pensare il calcio, soprattutto ognuno ha la sua pazienza perché tutti noi vogliamo vedere il Milan ritornare grande finalmente  , la strada mi sembra quella giusta 

Comunque, io ho un’elasticità mentale data dal fatto che fino ad Ibra-Thiago ero se possibile ancora più integralista di molti tifosi qui dentro, non mi capacitavo di come non si cacciasse a pedate i senatori o di come non si comprasse i giocatori migliori invece dei Flamini o dei Van Bommel (con tutto il rispetto per @Oronzo Cana  ). 

Infatti l’estate che ci hanno venduto Ibra-Thiago perché non potevamo permetterceli comincia a pormi qualche domanda seria sul Milan, cominciai a riflettere ed a vedere il calcio in maniera diversa. Vedevo programmazione e coerenza come il fulcro di un nostro ritorno e non le vaccate fatte, ammiravo Dortmund, Juve, Bayern e Liverpool, il tutto deprecando il nostro immobilismo. Ho poi cominciato a frequentare il forum ed ho imparato l’aspetto economico (quanto meno quel 10% che mi permette di avere una visione più ampia), e tutt’ora sto cercando di imparare cose nuove visto che ho una formazione completamente opposta.

Quindi figurati se non posso capire ed avere la massima empatia per i fratelli rossoneri. Questo discorso comunque fidati che non porta a nulla, e speriamo che ora si parli di calcio e si faccia una grande stagione 

La cosa che mi da fastidio e che fatico a capire è invece come si possa anche solo fregarsene dei bilanci e dei conti da tifosi del Milan, alla luce di questi ultimi 10 anni. Questo è onestamente difficile da accettare, anche io che NON sono un ragioniere e che studio onde elettromagnetiche mi devo sentir dare dell’aziendalista, del payroller, dell’Interista ecc. Questo è straziante invece, senza contare la continue punzecchiature…


----------



## livestrong (1 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh certo, ognuno ha il suo modo di criticare o di pensare il calcio, soprattutto ognuno ha la sua pazienza perché tutti noi vogliamo vedere il Milan ritornare grande finalmente  , la strada mi sembra quella giusta
> 
> Comunque, io ho un’elasticità mentale data dal fatto che fino ad Ibra-Thiago ero se possibile ancora più integralista di molti tifosi qui dentro, non mi capacitavo di come non si cacciasse a pedate i senatori o di come non si comprasse i giocatori migliori invece dei Flamini o dei Van Bommel (con tutto il rispetto per @Oronzo Cana  ).
> 
> ...


Guarda ti do ragione sulle punzecchiature ma vale da entrambe le parti. Il tifoso che spera in investimenti però spesso pure lui viene trattato da ignorante e fuori dal mondo, quando c'è differenza tra lo sperare in un Messi o in un Isak


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che discorsi. Ovviamente. Nel piu ci sta il meno. Seppure siamo gli unici tra le big della Serie A ad aver aumentato i costi, questo mi pare che nessuno lo sottolinei. Si dice solo che non li abbiamo aumentati abbastanza... mentre Inter e Juve li hanno tagliati e di brutto.
> Ma dire che è un mercato mediocre perchè non si è speso è assurdo e lo vedremo in campo, stai sicuro.


Assolutamente non è questo il mio pensiero : da gennaio 2021 io vado esprimendo sempre lo stesso pensiero e cioè che questa squadra, questi giocatori, questo staff, questi uomini meritano uno sforzo da parte della proprietà.
Io non so se questo gruppo fosse pronto a vincere lo scudetto già lo scorso anno ma di certo la proprietà ha fatto nulla per levarci il dubbio.
A gennaio mi sarei aspettato due aiuti.
E lo dice uno talmente ottimista che è fatto andar bene perfino meitè e manzo....


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Guarda ti do ragione sulle punzecchiature ma vale da entrambe le parti. Il tifoso che spera in investimenti però spesso pure lui viene trattato da ignorante e fuori dal mondo, quando c'è differenza tra lo sperare in un Messi o in un Isak


Ma certo 

Per me è comunque difficile criticare dal punto di vista delle spese. Dal punto di vista dei nomi invece si. Isak o chi per lui a 45m vuol dire fare l’ennesima ipoteca, perché se si rivelasse A. Silva (e parliamo di questi giocatori noi eh, non certo i top) dovremmo tenercelo e passare 3 anni a svenderlo… Secondo me non possiamo ancora permetterci queste operazioni, e la Roma ha fatto un all-in che rischia di compromettere il suo futuro seriamente non dovesse qualificarsi in CL.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2021)

Concludo dicendo che a me piace parlare di campo e di giocate, non di conti.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente non è questo il mio pensiero : da gennaio 2021 io vado esprimendo sempre lo stesso pensiero e cioè che questa squadra, questi giocatori, questo staff, questi uomini meritano uno sforzo da parte della proprietà.
> Io non so se questo gruppo fosse pronto a vincere lo scudetto già lo scorso anno ma di certo la proprietà ha fatto nulla per levarci il dubbio.
> A gennaio mi sarei aspettato due aiuti.
> E lo dice uno talmente ottimista che è fatto andar bene perfino meitè e manzo....


Tranquillo che quest'anno ci togliamo delle soddisfazioni. E con la continuità di risultati verranno anche gli investimenti.
Ma saranno sempre investimenti fatti con testa e logica, come Tomori e Tonali per intenderci. Acquisti a babbo morto non ne faremo mai, questo direi è fuori discussione. I soldi li spendiamo solo per chi DIMOSTRA di essere da Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Meno della sufficienza secondo me è ingiusto sia per le risorse limitate sia per il mercato fatto. L'anno scorso avevamo enormi problemi nei ricambi e quest'anno almeno sulla carta abbiamo sistemato questo problema.
> Nota positiva essere riusciti a rinnovare/riscattare i prestiti migliori, aver sostituito l'ingrato con un portiere pronto e talentuoso (evito paragoni, solo il tempo ci dirà) e aver preso un altro attaccante esperto ma che non è un rottame.
> Nota negativa essersi fatti trovare totalmente impreparati all'addio della turca, non avevano pensato ad un piano b. Con kessie sono corsi ai ripari prendendo adli


Risorse limitate, però siamo il secondo club in italia come esborso..il problema è che perdiamo i giocatori a zero e questo toglie risorse, e non abbiamo preso nemmeno un titolare..un dato oggettivo.

Adesso vediamo come va a finire con Kessie ma prevedo l'ennesima supposta..


----------



## livestrong (1 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh certo, ognuno ha il suo modo di criticare o di pensare il calcio, soprattutto ognuno ha la sua pazienza perché tutti noi vogliamo vedere il Milan ritornare grande finalmente  , la strada mi sembra quella giusta
> 
> Comunque, io ho un’elasticità mentale data dal fatto che fino ad Ibra-Thiago ero se possibile ancora più integralista di molti tifosi qui dentro, non mi capacitavo di come non si cacciasse a pedate i senatori o di come non si comprasse i giocatori migliori invece dei Flamini o dei Van Bommel (con tutto il rispetto per @Oronzo Cana  ).
> 
> ...





Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma certo
> 
> Per me è comunque difficile criticare dal punto di vista delle spese. Dal punto di vista dei nomi invece si. Isak o chi per lui a 45m vuol dire fare l’ennesima ipoteca, perché se si rivelasse A. Silva (e parliamo di questi giocatori noi eh, non certo i top) dovremmo tenercelo e passare 3 anni a svenderlo… Secondo me non possiamo ancora permetterci queste operazioni, e la Roma ha fatto un all-in che rischia di compromettere il suo futuro seriamente non dovesse qualificarsi in CL.


Prima o poi andranno fatte scommesse importanti sia sui rinnovi che sugli acquisti, onestamente lo ritengo necessario per fare lo step al creare un contesto che contempli la vittoria


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Prima o poi andranno fatte scommesse importanti sia sui rinnovi che sugli acquisti, onestamente lo ritengo necessario per fare lo step al creare un contesto che contempli la vittoria


Sicuramente, va fatta almeno carburare la macchina Champions League per 3/4 anni prima di fare investimenti importanti come li intendi tu.

Pero accettiamo che dobbiamo passare da questa gestione per pulire il Milan (economicamente e sportivamente)


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2021)

Onestamente non so come si faccia a dare sette al mercato del Milan. Ha confermato i giocatori da confermare e questo è il MINIMO indispensabile, l'unico acquisto di spessore è Giroud, gli altri sono rincalzi.
L'arrivo di Messias ha fatto scendere il mercato sotto la sufficienza, sulla trequarti ci siamo indeboliti, avevamo Calahnoglu e Diaz, ci ritroviamo con Diaz ed uno che fino a poco fa giocava con i dilettanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che quest'anno ci togliamo delle soddisfazioni. E con la continuità di risultati verranno anche gli investimenti.
> Ma saranno sempre investimenti fatti con testa e logica, come Tomori e Tonali per intenderci. Acquisti a babbo morto non ne faremo mai, questo direi è fuori discussione. I soldi li spendiamo solo per chi DIMOSTRA di essere da Milan.


Che comunque per intenderci, il Milan del primo Berlusconi era un Milan che fece incetta e si comportò un po' stile PSG..ma dal 95 in poi la musica è cambiata del tutto, e non lo dice mai nessuno, abbiamo sempre avuto in realtà una politica con esborsi importanti solo per gente mirata
Sheva
Inzaghi
Rui Costa
Nesta

Non eravamo mica noi quelli che pagavano 110 miliardi Crespo o 80 miliardi mendieta o 80 miliardi Veron e via dicendo..

La politica stile inter morattiana noi non l'abbiamo mai fatta

Semmai noi intrallazzavamo chissà che robe e alla fine i soldi uscivano da mille fori..ma non ricordo tutte ste campagne acquisti stellari..


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che comunque per intenderci, il Milan del primo Berlusconi era un Milan che fece incetta e si comportò un po' stile PSG..ma dal 95 in poi la musica è cambiata del tutto, e non lo dice mai nessuno, abbiamo sempre avuto in realtà una politica con esborsi importanti solo per gente mirata
> Sheva
> Inzaghi
> Rui Costa
> ...


Anzi, i vari Pirlo Seedorf Ambrosini Gattuso Kaka Thiago Serginho Cafu, tra gli altri, li abbiamo presi come scommesse o scarti.
Avevamo un ambiente eccellente che trasformava i talenti in campioni, questo era il nostro segreto. Mentalità vincente e gruppo granitico guidato da gente come Maldini Costacurta e compagnia.

A fare da contraltare va detto che ne abbiamo presi di bidoni eh, pure negli anni d'oro. Ma appunto la nostra garanzia era l'ambiente, che non permetteva a nessuno di abbassare la guardia, pena essere fatto fuori subito. Eravamo una fabbrica di campioni, chi entrava a Milanello o non sopravviveva o diventava un grande giocatore.

Non so, ma *in piccolo* io finalmente rivedo la medesima qualità in questo Milan, non a caso costruito da Maldini.


----------



## ventu84090 (1 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Prima o poi andranno fatte scommesse importanti sia sui rinnovi che sugli acquisti, onestamente lo ritengo necessario per fare lo step al creare un contesto che contempli la vittoria


Esatto...per crescere non c'è altra strada...purtroppo siamo rimasti parecchio scottati da investimenti passati...soprattutto quelli di Leonardo che sono la causa del tipo di mercato che stiamo facendo adesso...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che quest'anno ci togliamo delle soddisfazioni. E con la continuità di risultati verranno anche gli investimenti.
> Ma saranno sempre investimenti fatti con testa e logica, come Tomori e Tonali per intenderci. Acquisti a babbo morto non ne faremo mai, questo direi è fuori discussione. I soldi li spendiamo solo per chi DIMOSTRA di essere da Milan.


Non vorrei passare per criticone ad oltranza.
A me questa squadra piace da matti e vederla giocare è uno spettacolo.
Condizione che aspettavamo da anni e che ci meritiamo pure.
Chiariamo eh, altrimenti sembra che io voglia distruggere tutto.
Non è cosi....
Io sono incaxxato per la sosta per le nazionali perchè sono in astinenza di milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anzi, i vari Pirlo Seedorf Ambrosini Gattuso Kaka Thiago Serginho Cafu, tra gli altri, li abbiamo presi come scommesse o scarti.
> Avevamo un ambiente eccellente che trasformava i talenti in campioni, questo era il nostro segreto. Mentalità vincente e gruppo granitico guidato da gente come Maldini Costacurta e compagnia.
> 
> A fare da contraltare va detto che ne abbiamo presi di bidoni eh, pure negli anni d'oro. Ma appunto la nostra garanzia era l'ambiente, che non permetteva a nessuno di abbassare la guardia, pena essere fatto fuori subito. Eravamo una fabbrica di campioni, chi entrava a Milanello o non sopravviveva o diventava un grande giocatore.
> ...


Potrebbe essere, e pure io vedo un bel ambiente..per questo non va avvelenato da situazioni come quella di Kessie..vedremo..

Concordo, di scarsoni ne abbiamo presi (Andreas Anderson, bogarde, jose marie Javi Moreno, Taribo West...la lista è lunghissima) però in realtà tutti sbagliano i colpi, ma in una rosa già importante alla fine basta un solo innesto buono all'anno e la differenza la vedi...in realtà il Milan ha avuto due cicli:
Il primo di Sacchi con l'arrivo degli olandesi e altri ottimi innesti che di fatto ha durato fino al 95, poi abbiamo vivacchiato sui resti di quella rosa e qualche innesto ottimo (Weah, Bierhoff, Sheva, Gattuso) per alcuni anni fino alla seconda ricostruzione con Carletto (con gli innesti in pochi anni di Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa, Inzaghi e Kakà) 

Il terzo ciclo doveva essere quello di Ibra-Thiago-robinho-boateng e Pato ma purtroppo è tutto morto per vari motivi..


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Settembre 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Onestamente non so come si faccia a dare sette al mercato del Milan. Ha confermato i giocatori da confermare e questo è il MINIMO indispensabile, l'unico acquisto di spessore è Giroud, gli altri sono rincalzi.
> L'arrivo di Messias ha fatto scendere il mercato sotto la sufficienza, sulla trequarti ci siamo indeboliti, avevamo Calahnoglu e Diaz, ci ritroviamo con Diaz ed uno che fino a poco fa giocava con i dilettanti.


io ho dato sei, ma tu come tanti semplifichi (un po' a piacimento).

1) l'anno scorso hai avuto giocatori in prestito, confermarli (tirando fuori soldi) non è il minimo indispensabile, è fare uno sforzo economico notevole
2) allungare la rosa in senso qualitativo se guardi l'anno passato è la chiave di tutto: in questo senso schifare/non citare un acquisto come florenzi, o il rientro di Baka, il fatto che con Giroud diamo più respiro anche a Rebic e Leao non più costretti a alternarsi come centravanti non mi sembra cosa da poco
3) comunque abbiamo fatto cose che non facevamo da anni, prendendo scommesse DALLE QUALI PERO' NON CI ASPETTIAMO RISULTATI IMMEDIATI, tanto da mandarli in prestito come Adli, o tenerli al caldo in rosa come Ballo Touré, dal quale nessuno si aspetta niente (non come l'anno scorso con Colombo titolare e Gabbia/Kalulu in campo da subito).

Su Messias, dire 'fino a poco fa giocava nei dilettanti' vuol dire cercare la 'formula' giusta per sminuirne il valore. Ne riparliamo molto presto.


----------



## _ET_ (1 Settembre 2021)

Ho dato nove.


admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Ho dato 9.
Gli 11 sono stati migliorati ma il merito maggiore e di aver colmato il più grande difetto dell'anno scorso.adesso abbiamo cambi all'altezza per competere.quando sono mancati Ibra e Bennacer il nostro rendimento e cambiato.con Giroud e Bakayoko probabilmente lottavamo per lo scudo fino in fondo.
Confido molto nella maturazione di alcuni giocatori,Leao e Diaz su tutti che ci permetterebbero di essere forti anche in champions.i 6 dietro compresi kessie e bennacer non li cambierei con nessun top team al mondo.
ei 25 ci sono tanti giocatori polivalenti e diversi per soluzioni anche a gara in corso anche senza bisogno di cambiare modulo.1 voto in più per la scommessa Messias.per come è venuta.con tutte le aspettative che c'erano loro si presentano con messias vanificando a gli occhi dei tifosi quello che di buono è stato fatto.un gran colpo di teatro non c'è che dire.mi piace molto questo modo di fare,non si cercano consensi ma solo il bene del Milan.per di più c'è la concreta possibilità che venga vinta questa scommessa.magari a fine anno ci toccherà ammettere che Paolo si è dimostrato un assoluto fuoriclasse,sai che novità.È un dio.
lode per le idee e l'impegno dimostrato ma per la rosa manca un cambio >Krunic .
Siamo assolutamente tra i favoriti per arrivare in fondo.ce la giochiamo con Atalanta e Napoli. Inter,Juve e le romane sono lì cmq.un campionato apertissimo.ma noi siamo cazzutissimi


----------



## neversayconte (1 Settembre 2021)

Ho dato 5 per il tentennamento su Kessiè.
Tra l'altro a mercato chiuso, non è più possibile venderlo.
prevedo un'altra tragica minusvalenza. Inoltre male le altre cessioni: non si riesce proprio a vendere quasi nessuno. 
uscite 4. Entrate 6. Voto 5 finale.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Settembre 2021)

Ho votato 4, il mio voto è mix tra cessioni (pessime, su tutte Hauge a quelle cifre), acquisti (in realtà sporcati solo dalla grave colpa di non aver sostituito la trequarti dove eravamo già in crisi), e la politica dei rinnovi (temo che perderemo Kessie e Romagnoli..almeno uno dei due poteva/doveva essere ceduto in qualche modo).


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Difficile fare una valutazione con 2 rinnovi che mancano ancora.
Ho dato 7 sulla fiducia, dando per scontato che Kessiè e Kjaer rimarranno


----------



## uolfetto (1 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero nelle stagioni precedenti lo abbiamo diminuito di brutto, passando dai 210 milioni di Leonardo ai 135 circa della stagione passata.
> Tutto ciò arrivando secondi, che da un'idea del capolavoro fatto dalla dirigenza.
> Adesso hanno deciso di aumentarlo ma solo gradualmente. Non piace ai tifosi ma questa è la politica. L'attuale equilibrio tra costi e ricavi garantisce al sostenibilità. Se aumenteranno i ricavi aumenteranno i costi di conseguenza, proporzionalmente. Questa è la politica ma ripeto a livello di risultati sta pagando più dello spendi e spandi degli anni precedenti, mi pare evidente.
> 
> Io capisco certe frustrazioni dei tifosi perché il calciomercato è come il Viagra per tanti, ma chiedo meglio prendere Giroud a zero oppure Piatek a 35 milioni?


Ma non lo abbiamo aumentato gradualmente in proporzione ai ricavi altrimenti adesso con la champions non sarebbe dovuto rimanere identico all'anno scorso ma crescere. Io invece dico che si taglierà ancora. Nel 2022 escono 4 dei giocatori più costosi (Ibra, Kessie, conti e Romagnoli), totale 38 milioni e prenderemo tre giocatori (1 per ruolo) impegnando magari circa 25/30 in totale. Non è una critica la mia eh, sto solo descrivendo la situazione. Per me il proprietario di un club può legittimamente decidere di spendere esclusivamente quello che ricava. Io ovviamente sarei più contento facesse il contrario ma non vedo i vantaggi di un piagnisteo ricorrente.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2021)

Stavo guardando le pagelle di calcio mercato di vari media e youtuber. Praticamente, tutti i tifosi rossoneri non sono esaltati per la mancanza della ciliegina (il colpo da CL), mentre i non rossoneri ci classificano tutti come regina del mercato dandoci il voto più alto. Curioso.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Un voto al mercato del Milan estate 2021/2022
> 
> ACQUISTI
> 
> ...


Voto 6, inficiato dall'ultima operazione alquanto discutibile.
Per quanto riguarda Messias non demonizzo il valore del giocatore sia chiaro, non lo conosco e magari farà pure bene, ma l'evidenza di un grave errore di programmazione in un ruolo nevralgico: il fatto di ridursi all'ultima settimana è sempre un rischio, in questo caso un errore commesso per due sessioni di fila.
Per il resto lo considero un ottimo mercato, per le risorse messe a disposizione dalla proprietà: sono comunque arrivati alcuni ottimi giocatori.
Ad oggi sulla carta, ripeto sulla carta, forse siamo più deboli nei titolari rispetto alla passata stagione, ma abbiamo una rosa molto più profonda e completa ed una panchina all'altezza del doppio impegno settimanale


----------



## folletto (6 Settembre 2021)

E' passato qualche giorno dalla fine del mercato estivo e "a freddo" devo un pò rivedere la mia valutazione (5). Il mercato nel complesso è sufficiente, ci siamo rinforzati e abbiamo una rosa un pò più solida che ci consente di mirare a ripetere la qualificazione in CL. 
Però non voglio più sentir parlare di programmazione ed investimenti su giovani talenti. Vedo poca programmazione, piuttosto vedo un tirare a campare che non è quello in stile cravattagialla ma è un tirare a campare ponderato e mirato ad ottenere qualche risultato e ad abbattere i costi di gestione in attesa del momento giusto per vendere la società. Del resto siamo nelle mani di un fondo e quindi non illudiamoci e prepariamoci a vedere vincere gli altri ancora per un pò avendo come unica soddisfazione il fatto di avere un bilancio migliore. Tiriamo a campare


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ma non lo abbiamo aumentato gradualmente in proporzione ai ricavi altrimenti adesso con la champions non sarebbe dovuto rimanere identico all'anno scorso ma crescere. Io invece dico che si taglierà ancora. Nel 2022 escono 4 dei giocatori più costosi (Ibra, Kessie, conti e Romagnoli), totale 38 milioni e prenderemo tre giocatori (1 per ruolo) impegnando magari circa 25/30 in totale. Non è una critica la mia eh, sto solo descrivendo la situazione. Per me il proprietario di un club può legittimamente decidere di spendere esclusivamente quello che ricava. Io ovviamente sarei più contento facesse il contrario ma non vedo i vantaggi di un piagnisteo ricorrente.


Bisogna vedere quale sia la previsione dei ricavi per questa stagione di covid.

Comunque come detto tante volte, aumentare i costi in base ad UNA partecipazione alla CL non è possibile. L'aumento ha effetti pluriennali.

I costi verranno certamente aumentati in proporzione ai ricavi, ma con logica.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere quale sia la previsione dei ricavi per questa stagione di covid.
> 
> Comunque come detto tante volte, aumentare i costi in base ad UNA partecipazione alla CL non è possibile. L'aumento ha effetti pluriennali.
> 
> I costi verranno certamente aumentati in proporzione ai ricavi, ma con logica.


Maldini l’ha fatta grossa con : "Con la Champions cambia tutto" , avrebbe dovuto completare la frase aggiungendo un "costantemente".

Come si fa a credere che un +40m cambia tutto? Dopo 4 anni di fila in Champions cambia tutto. Si rivedranno al rialzo sponsor, se ne faranno degli altri, si creerà il circolo vizioso (che già comincia a vedersi) di giocatori che verrebbero da noi, di giovani che scelgono il Milan perché è una squadra giovanissima e che vedono nella nostra primavera una grande opportunità per la Youth CL.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2021)

Se 


Djici ha scritto:


> E il ragionamento più folle che ho mai letto parlando di calciomercato (non il tuo ovviamente).
> E impossibile fare capire qualcosa a qualcuno che inizia il discorso con queste basi.
> Ma poi scrivono che e meglio Giroud che Piatek (a parte che il francese ancora non ho fatto nulla, e pure Piatek a l'inizio ha fatto sfracelli).
> La prendere un giocatore e generalizzare e ridicolo.
> ...


Volendo generalizzare direi che al Milan i progressi principali che abbiamo dovuto fare sono dietro la scrivania, non in campo.

E' nelle capacità e organizzazione, per non parlare di programmazione e competenza, della nostra dirigenza che sta la chiave della rinascita del Milan. In base a questi fattori, è un milione di volte meglio prendere un giocatore a due lire ma scelto con criterio che uno dei tanti bidoni presi negli anni scorsi a 30 e passa.

Non so te, ma io dopo 5 anni arrivati dietro all'Atalanta una certa idea me la sarei fatta.
Sarà un caso che da quando abbiamo cambiato politica, alla prima stagione, siamo arrivati prima di loro?


----------



## Goro (6 Settembre 2021)

5.

L'unica grande attenuante è la crisi covid dei bilanci, per il resto doveva esserci un salto di qualità anche minimo vista la CL ed invece si è a malapena mantenuto lo status quo


----------



## _ET_ (6 Settembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> E' passato qualche giorno dalla fine del mercato estivo e "a freddo" devo un pò rivedere la mia valutazione (5). Il mercato nel complesso è sufficiente, ci siamo rinforzati e abbiamo una rosa un pò più solida che ci consente di mirare a ripetere la qualificazione in CL.
> Però non voglio più sentir parlare di programmazione ed investimenti su giovani talenti. Vedo poca programmazione, piuttosto vedo un tirare a campare che non è quello in stile cravattagialla ma è un tirare a campare ponderato e mirato ad ottenere qualche risultato e ad abbattere i costi di gestione in attesa del momento giusto per vendere la società. Del resto siamo nelle mani di un fondo e quindi non illudiamoci e prepariamoci a vedere vincere gli altri ancora per un pò avendo come unica soddisfazione il fatto di avere un bilancio migliore. Tiriamo a campare


Il Milan è già programmato da se .Basta saperlo gestire.non cè bisogno di un magnate.
Non sò cosa ci sia da lamentarsi sinceramente.la strada è questa se vuoi tornare a essere il vero Milan.lottare per vincere.l'anno scorso lo abbiamo fatto.quest'anno si parte favoriti.la champions in questa fase è utopia,poi non c'è mai niente di scritto e non si sà mai.ma realisticamente per sperare di vincerla dobbiamo crescere ancora e sì parla anche di altre cose,tipo stadio (lo farebbero domani mattina se il comune desse sta benedetta autorizzazione).
Nel frattempo chi ci gestisce,e probabilmente ci venderà, avrà messo in piedi la macchina.in tutto questo non si ha mai avuto la sensazione di problemi di soldi.anzi.avvolte siamo stati sboroni tipo piantek con 30 milioni sganciati sull'unghia.a me dà tranquillità,che è impagabile.
Se penso dove eravamo 3 anni fa mi sento di dire che elliot con tutto il suo staff,scelto da elliot appunto,abbia fatto una grande gestione che è l'unica discriminante di giudizio di una macchina che si deve guidare da sola.Senza dimenticare che ormai l'investimento è già di 1 miliardo di euro.
Morale della favola,io mi sento fortunato ad aver trovato Elliot.nel caso volessero rimanere sarei più che felice


----------

